# Der Patch 2.4 und die Probleme



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.

1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo 
wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
Nur weil IHR zu FAUL, zu DUMM oder sonst was seid, braucht ihr nicht, dass Forum zumüllen.

2. Ja der PATCH 2.4 ist da und es gibt nunmal Probleme.
Aber WAS SOLLEN WIR TUN ? 
Hat Buffed und die USER den Patch erstellt und gecodet ? 
Hat Buffed und die USER WoW entwickelt ?
Hat Buffed und die USER Zugriff auf die Server von Blizzard ?

NEIN - haben wir alles nicht. 
Also bitte, lasst es und hört auf - jede 5 Minuten einen Thread zu erstellen.

So nun die Probleme die bekannt sin.

*- Ihr kommt nicht auf euren Server* 
Ganz einfache erklärung. Es ist Mittwoch, und die Server sind vorrauslichtlich wie bei jedem Patch
bis 11 Uhr offline 
*Heute vorraussichtlich bis 13 Uhr.* 


*- Eure Spielversion ist nicht korrekt*
- Ganz einfache Erklärung. Entweder Ihr wartet bis die Server Online sind und versucht es dann nochmal 
mit dem neuen Patch oder wenn es nicht funktioniert, müsst ihr leider euer WoW neu installieren.
-------------------------------
Lösung vom Offizeillen Blizzard Forum:

1. Öffnet euren WoW-Ordner
2. Öffnet den Ordner "Realmlist.wtf"
3. Ändert den angegebenen Text in:

set realmlist 80.239.178.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com

4. Öffnet WoW
5. Guckt auf die Leere Realmlist (warum wollt ihr euch eigtl alle einloggen.. is doch eh kein Server da)
----------------------------

Andere Probleme sind zur Zeit noch nicht aufgetreten, sollten weitere Probleme auftreten
werde ich den POST hier editieren - und hinzufügen.


----------



## Tanknix (26. März 2008)

Danke für diese Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch was

/Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (26. März 2008)

Find' ich gut,
leider gibt's in dem Forum hier 'ne Menge b1ubb-Hasser, kannst dich also auf flames verlassen...


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Find' ich gut,
> leider gibt's in dem Forum hier 'ne Menge b1ubb-Hasser, kannst dich also auf flames verlassen...



können gerne kommen - bin eh gerade auf 100 wegen den ganzen usern !


----------



## Matteus (26. März 2008)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Sikes (26. März 2008)

Gab grad eben ein Update... Server sind bis 13 Uhr offline. Ein Glück hab ich ein bisschen RL ^^


----------



## Lungentorpedo (26. März 2008)

Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*

[X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!


----------



## tacky (26. März 2008)

+1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> ...



jeah schon 5ter oder 6ter thread heute
Nur weiter so, wir schaffen einen neuen Rekord!


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

mir gehts auch derbe auf die eier ~.~ die meisten scheinen aber leider das lesen nicht zu beherrschen. sondern nur das sinnvolle schreiben des xten threads mit selber aussage


----------



## teroa (26. März 2008)

manchmal frag ich mich bei den ganzen post ob die leute kein anderes leben haben auser wow und dann rumzuheulen das wow server erst um 13 uhr wiederkomm... spilt doch was anderes oder geht mann an die frische luft raus 


ps::ich hab keine problemem mit dem patch gehabt


----------



## Robbers (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> ...




Wow, danke für dein thread, amsonnsten wäre ich echt verloren, ist es Mittwoch? echt? Ein neues Patch gibt es? aha, das war also das komischen ding das ich runtergeladen hat, danke, ich war echt verwirrt, wüsste nicht was 2.2.3 - 2.4.0 DE ganz zu bedeuten hat, war aber lüstig der name also hab ich es runter geladen.
 Buffed hat WoW nicht erstellt, den Patch auch nicht? schade, hab mich da vertan, der name ist doch so ähnlich.


----------



## Dominanz (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.



merkst du was?



eine zusammenfassung ist gut
doch den anfang kannst du dir aus gegebenem anlass sparen


----------



## Tanknix (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> können gerne kommen - bin eh gerade auf 100 wegen den ganzen usern !




Das hatten wir ja schon mal das es ne Mindestanzahl an Posts geben sollte, um nen Thread aufmachen zu können.

Sry, aber es kann nicht sein, das innerhalb von einer Stunde n Dutzend Thread mit dem gleichen müll erstellt werden.


----------



## Gumbie (26. März 2008)

Oo ist das euer erster patch? immer das gleiche blizz hat doch extra einen patch support also ne seite schaut doch da ma drauf


----------



## Gumbie (26. März 2008)

Oo ist das euer erster patch? immer das gleiche blizz hat doch extra einen patch support also ne seite schaut doch da ma drauf


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Dominanz schrieb:


> merkst du was?



kannst du lesen ??

ich schreibe die problem und die lösungen dazu !!
lern lesen oder geh zur mami und lass es dir erklären !!!


----------



## F3iv3l (26. März 2008)

~~~ Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr ~~~


----------



## Robbers (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> können gerne kommen - bin eh gerade auf 100 wegen den ganzen usern !



Don´t like it? then fcuk off somewhere else then, and btw, you look more like a wannabe with the glasses than anything else. 

Rob


----------



## Lungentorpedo (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kannst du lesen ??
> 
> ich schreibe die problem und die lösungen dazu !!
> lern lesen oder geh zur mami und lass es dir erklären !!!




was ist mit papi?


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Robbers schrieb:


> Don´t like it? then fcuk off somewhere else then, and btw, you look more like a wannabe with the glasses than anything else.
> 
> Rob



zeig mal ein pic von dir 

u look like hans ! 
u know hans ?


----------



## saby00 (26. März 2008)

hmm also warum ihr imma alle so extrem auszucken müsst bleibt doch ruhig ignoriert doch das ganze ich mein ihr seit selber schuld wenn ihr auf sowas andauernd antwortet -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc Charly (26. März 2008)

Ist es eigentlich so schwer zu warten?
Wenn Ihr eine Fehler-Meldung bekommt dann liegt das sicher daran dass Blizzard noch nicht fertig gepatcht hat.
Daher steht ja auch bis 11:00 Uhr (und erfahrungsgemäß kanns auch etwas später werden).
Entspannt Euch, geht etwas spazieren oder lest ein Buch (von mir aus auch ein Bilderbuch).
Wenn der Patch fertig eingespielt ist dann klappt es auch wieder mit dem Login.


----------



## Samson511 (26. März 2008)

Hi,


- Eure Spielversion ist nicht korrekt
- Ganz einfache Erklärung. Entweder Ihr wartet bis die Server Online sind und versucht es dann nochmal
  mit dem neuen Patch oder wenn es nicht funktioniert, müsst ihr leider euer WoW neu installieren.


Und genau hier liegt das Problem, welches Blizzard bekommen wird. Der Patch hat offensichtlich nicht exakt funktioniert. Irgendeine Datei ist fehlerhaft gespeichert worden und die Überprüfungsfunktion erkennt die Spieleversion nicht mehr. das hat überhaupt nichts mit den Servern zu tun. Neuinstallation bringt derzeit wahrscheinlich nichts. Es würde nur derselbe Fehler wieder auftreten. (Evtl. irre ich mich hier, aber ich warte lieber ab bis eine Entwarnung hier im Forum kommt.)
Also, wenn derselbe Fehler bei vielen User auftritt sollte man das Problem etwas ernster nehmen, als es hier geschieht. Die Ignoranz ist schon erstaunlich, die hier vorherrscht.

Samson

P.S. Diese Antwort hat nicht das geringste mit irgendwelchen Gefühlen dem Eröffner gegenüber, welcher Art auch immer, zu tun.


----------



## Ashaqun (26. März 2008)

@b1ubb

Irgend wie bist du in der letzten Zeit etwas unausgeglichen, kann das sein? Städnig ließt man von dir wie dumm und scheiße alle sind. Du solltest dir vielleicht mal neue Prioritäten im Leben setzen, als die Menschheit mit deinem Wissen über WoW zu quälen. Setz dich mal hin und stell dir vor, was du zu jemandem sagst, der dich in 10 Jahren fragt, was du VOR 10 Jahren gemacht hast.
In dem ganzen Hochmut, der aus Wissen über etwas völlig banales und unwichtiges entstanden ist, ist wohl jemand geworden, der die Realität nicht mehr sieht.

Nicht böse gemeint....


----------



## Dephailia (26. März 2008)

Für alle die auf eine leere Realmlist schauen wollen bis 13 uhr

1. Öffnet euren WoW-Ordner 
2. Öffnet den Ordner "Realmlist.wtf" 
3. Ändert den angegebenen Text in: 

set realmlist 80.239.178.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com 

4. Öffnet WoW 
5. Guckt auf die Leere Realmlist (warum wollt ihr euch eigtl alle einloggen.. is doch eh kein Server da)


----------



## Mr.Igi (26. März 2008)

Ich wäre dafür dass ich alle mal beruhigen.

Alle sind nämlich ziemlich agressiv weil der neue Patch draussen ist und man nicht spielen kann.


WOW IST NICHT ALLES!!!
Macht was mit Freunden oder erledigt eure Arbeiten anstatt im Forum hier Threads zu eröffnen.

Einfach ma entspannen und warten. Spielt doch etwas anderes wenn ihr im Rl nichts zu machen habt.

Offline Games .... Es gibt viele sachen um euch bis 13:00 Uhr zu beschäftigen.


ich zu beißspiel fahre anch Bühl statdt und komme erst Abends wieder heim...
Das würden ein Paar von euch nicht packen...

ca. 4-5 h ohne Wow wenn der Patch raus ist.

Ich hoffe ich hab euch klar gemacht das Wow nicht so wichtig ist. Ich bezweifle das zwar aber hoffen wirs mal



MFG Mr.igi


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

samson 
ich hab eh schon ne neue lösung editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (26. März 2008)

Für alle die zu FAUL oder DUMM sind, die Realmstatusseite zu öffnen, hier ein kleines Zitat:

*



			Realm News

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten - 26/03

An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 2.4.0. aufzuspielen.
Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Update 10:30 Uhr (MEZ): Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert.
Wir gehen derzeit davon aus, dass die Realms gegen 13:00 Uhr (MEZ) wieder
erreichbar sein werden.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Quelle: Blizzard Realmstatus

Also haltet den Ball flach, laßt "blubb" in Ruhe und geht raus (im Schnee) spielen oder Mittag essen. Mahlzeit.

MfG


----------



## Denknix (26. März 2008)

Och mich lässt das ruhig heute bin die Downzeiten von Alexstrasza her schon gewöhnt ^^

Ne aber mal ehrlich wenn euch langweilig ist es gibt auch noch sowas wie RealLife, oder updated mal eure Addons oder macht sonstiges rumheulen bringt mal garnichts und wie oben schon geschrieben ist es absolut schwachsinnig wegen Wartungsarbeiten X Threads zuerstellen die einen ja mal garnicht interessieren und so einem wir mir der sie kurz überfliegt gerade mal ein Schmunzeln entlockt. Wenn das hier schon mit dem Threads so schlimm ist spar ich mir mal lieber das Blizzard Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (26. März 2008)

Also bei mir läufts ;D


----------



## Mompster (26. März 2008)

Auch wenn ich B1ubb nicht ausstehen kann und ich der Meinung bin, dass er mit seiner jugendlichen Unbedarftheit noch viel lernen muss(emotionale Intelligenz und anderes), so hat er doch recht. 

Permanent nen neuen Fred zu eröffnen, weil (WELCH WUNDER) man sich noch nicht einloggen kann, ist nicht nur nervtötend, es ist auch %$/$"§


----------



## Konradio (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*
> 
> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!


Hab ich doch gesagt....
Sehr vorrausschaubar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (26. März 2008)

bitte, liebes buffed-team, schränkt die Rechte zur Thread-Erstellung ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (26. März 2008)

alles vollspaten die threads eröffnen weil sie am patchday nicht online können.

SEID IHR EIGENTLICH DEPPAT ODER WAT? Verdammte scheisse, da krieg ich gleich ma sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon riesen kopf ....... 
Zu dumm um einfach ma die Logik durchs hirn gehen lassen... mamma mia *kopf gegen wand hau*
Kein Wunder geht die gesellschaft bergab, bei solch vielen Idioten *boing*

danke b1ubb das du ma zusammengefasst hast.. nur es wird nix bringen


----------



## Lungentorpedo (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> samson
> ich hab eh schon ne neue lösung editiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Mompster schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich B1ubb nicht ausstehen kann und ich der Meinung bin, dass er mit seiner jugendlichen Unbedarftheit noch viel lernen muss(emotionale Intelligenz und anderes), so hat er doch recht.
> 
> Permanent nen neuen Fred zu eröffnen, weil (WELCH WUNDER) man sich noch nicht einloggen kann, ist nicht nur nervtötend, es ist auch %$/$"§



und? denkste diese behinderte fred ändert was daran das als irgendwelche neuen aufgemacht werden? ein wort vier buchstaben: nein.

aber hauptsache blubb muss uns sein pseudo wissen mitteilen und wie schlecht er drauf ist wegen den usern. lösch deinen acc dann haste ruhe


----------



## Konradio (26. März 2008)

Robbers schrieb:


> Don´t like it? then fcuk off somewhere else then, and btw, you look more like a wannabe with the glasses than anything else.
> 
> Rob


Uff, der hier ist im falschen Forum....

Ist ja sowieso alles doof, wenn's euch nicht passt, hört auf es zu /pushen....


----------



## Alymada (26. März 2008)

Danke, jezz kann auch ich auf die leere liste starren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carped (26. März 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen wieso alle so darauf brennen zu zocken !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind doch alle nur geil auf den "Firstkill" auch wenn unter all den Leuten Möchtegerne sind, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.

Wartet doch einfach, scheisst auf den Firstkill, denn ein Firstkill zeigt mir nur das ihr nichts bessers zu tun habt als WoW zu zocken, ok ich spiele auf WoW, sehr gerne, aber ICH habe mein echtes Leben, ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch aussieht.

Naja
Mfg
Carped aka Neyilo


----------



## Mr.Igi (26. März 2008)

Wie ich sehe hat sich niemand um meinen Post gekümmert. Genau das was ich befürchtet habe...

Viele Buffed user sind schlicht weg SÜchtig von WoW.
Für mich ist Wow eine Beschäftigung wie Fernsehschauen... Wenn nicht sogar noch weniger.

für manche das ganze Leben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  STOP THIS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> und? denkste diese behinderte fred ändert was daran das als irgendwelche neuen aufgemacht werden? ein wort vier buchstaben: nein.
> 
> aber hauptsache blubb muss uns sein pseudo wissen mitteilen und wie schlecht er drauf ist wegen den usern. lösch deinen acc dann haste ruhe


Weißt du, es interessiert auch keinen deine Meinung dazu, also komm, geh account löschen, dann musst du dir auch nicht mehr zwanghaft diese threads anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> ...



/vote for close


----------



## Sheeta (26. März 2008)

danke b1ubb für die zusammen fassung und lösungen *knuddel* (musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@alle
alle mal korekt durch die hose atmen*frech grins*
es bring nichts das ständige "mimimi" ich will zocken!
auser dem der "ich will" und der "ich mag" sind schön lange tod!

macht es so wie ich, lest euch die patsh.nots durch und hört musik!
oder ihr macht euer haushalt neben her und hört laut musik!
ihr könnt doch alle warten bis die sever wieder da sind

in dem sinne 
habt euch wieder lieb

sheeta


----------



## bstr (26. März 2008)

weiss gar nicht was ihr habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich push gerade uebelst meine beiträge weil ich ueber all "steht im sticky" drunter setz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: noch 1h50mins.. (bis zu neuen Threads^^)
Ich werd jetzt mal duschen, einkaufen, Spülmaschine ausräumen, aufräumen, Bett neu beziehn und die Wohnung saugen.. Ihr so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg bstr


----------



## Gerlingser-G (26. März 2008)

B1ubb , Blubber, Blubpumpe oder wie auch immer, du gehts ein voll auf die eier mit dein sinnlosen beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  heul doch nich immer so rumm mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema , ab 13 uhr is alles wieder in ordung, also ruch blut ihr suchtys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG


----------



## Xandars (26. März 2008)

also einloggen kann ich mich nun aber noch kein einziger realm verfügbar (11.10 uhr)


----------



## Tanknix (26. März 2008)

Vote for Finger weg vom Zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## th3orist (26. März 2008)

lol ich schmeiß mich nur weg bei einigen beiträgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *tränenlachen*


----------



## Nikstumpf (26. März 2008)

erstmal thx für die info hab mich schon gewundert was da los ist echt ey ihr keyboard turner hört dochmal aus hier andauernd neue threads aufzumachen ihr noobs


----------



## Shadowstar79 (26. März 2008)

watt es gibt b1ubb hasser Oo der Kerl is echt super... sagt offen seine meinung und vertrit diese auch sehr gut ^^
@b1ubb immer weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limbomann (26. März 2008)

lern lesen und schreiben geb dich nich auf, DU schaffst es DU bist deutschland !

in diesem sine hätte ich dar ma ne frage:

- mein wow started nich was kan ich tun ?

also LIMBO ihr foXXzn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pöhser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (26. März 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe hat sich niemand um meinen Post gekümmert. Genau das was ich befürchtet habe...
> 
> Viele Buffed user sind schlicht weg SÜchtig von WoW.
> Für mich ist Wow eine Beschäftigung wie Fernsehschauen... Wenn nicht sogar noch weniger.
> ...



ganz einfach. weil in jedem thread irgendwelche leute anfangen rumzulabern: habt ihr kein rl? warum zockt ihr so viel? haltet ihr es nicht ohne wow aus? ihr seid süchtig!!!1111 einself

nur weil man in nem forum postet, en bisschen flamed und sich daran erheitert, ist man also süchtig. fjdn mann.

JA ICH BIN SÜCHTIG. ICH HABE KEIN RL. NEIN AUCH KEINE FREUNDE. BIN DICK UND SITZE DEN GANZEN TAG VORM PC. BIN HART 4 EMPFÄNGER.

dummes gelaber an: ja habt ihr kein RL? also ich zocke maximal 1 stunde WoW in der woche und mache noch viel sport nebenbei, treffe mich mit freunden, habe eine freundin/freund und gehe jeden tag mindestens 56 stunden arbeiten. ich halts auch ohne wow aus, aber ihr seid alle süchtig!!!11. Dumm gelaber aus.

edit: huh der server ist grad ganz schön langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (26. März 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> @b1ubb
> 
> Irgend wie bist du in der letzten Zeit etwas unausgeglichen, kann das sein? Städnig ließt man von dir wie dumm und scheiße alle sind. Du solltest dir vielleicht mal neue Prioritäten im Leben setzen, als die Menschheit mit deinem Wissen über WoW zu quälen. Setz dich mal hin und stell dir vor, was du zu jemandem sagst, der dich in 10 Jahren fragt, was du VOR 10 Jahren gemacht hast.
> In dem ganzen Hochmut, der aus Wissen über etwas völlig banales und unwichtiges entstanden ist, ist wohl jemand geworden, der die Realität nicht mehr sieht.
> ...



Korrekt!
Stimme dem voll überein


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. März 2008)

Mist so ne nette Erklärung von B1ubb und ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden....

Also heute ist Mittwoch soweit ist klar. Aber heute ist definitiv NICHT der 2.4 sondern der 26.3
Und wenn das schon nciht stimmt, nehm ich an, dass der Rest vom Thread auch nicht gut recherchiert ist.

Und da ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiß, warum ich nicht zocken kann, werd ich wohl mal nen Thread aufmachen....vielleicht kanns mir ja einer erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (26. März 2008)

@ Limbo

Hier sind aus Schweitzer, Österreicher und Hessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (26. März 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> @b1ubb
> 
> Irgend wie bist du in der letzten Zeit etwas unausgeglichen, kann das sein? Städnig ließt man von dir wie dumm und scheiße alle sind. Du solltest dir vielleicht mal neue Prioritäten im Leben setzen, als die Menschheit mit deinem Wissen über WoW zu quälen. Setz dich mal hin und stell dir vor, was du zu jemandem sagst, der dich in 10 Jahren fragt, was du VOR 10 Jahren gemacht hast.
> In dem ganzen Hochmut, der aus Wissen über etwas völlig banales und unwichtiges entstanden ist, ist wohl jemand geworden, der die Realität nicht mehr sieht.
> ...



Korrekt!
Stimme dem voll überein


----------



## Ghostcat (26. März 2008)

mhhh ... ja nee ist klar .... lass mcih raten du willst schon ewigkeiten GM werden ?!? 4500 beiträge ?!? wtf was machst n du ausser wow zocken, und wenn die server mal down sind dann halt bei buffed.de einen auf "ichbinsooogutinformiert" ?!? Die leute werden ihre threads erstellen wie sie es für richtig halten ... und auch ein  merkwürdig, mit sonnenbrilletragenauchwennichdrinnenbin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dumm in die webcam grinsender typ wie du wirs nix dran ändern, naja was solls ... am besten gehst du wieder auf mmo-champion.com oder sonst wo und drückst immer schon F5 damit du als aller erster diese infos hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verbreiten kannst... oO manche freaks haben krasse hobbies.... 

mhhh mal runterkommen ... kkthxbye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulikh (26. März 2008)

Danke für diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sinnlose Informationen gepaart mit emotionalen Entgleisungen. Der Untehaltungswert ist super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (26. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage... habt ihr eigentlich nichts anderes zu tun als WoW zu spielen? Es gibt weitaus wichtigeres als WoW. Nur weil der neue Patch draußen ist werden alle verrückt.. o0


----------



## Quadun (26. März 2008)

Hi Leute

man schlagt euch die Köpfe ein ! Einige hassen nun mal wenn solche Threads kommen andere nicht ! Selbst wenn es mehere dieser Threads gibt scheiss drauf ! ES gibt halt Leute die sich sorgen machen und sich informieren wollen und nicht gleich schauen ob so nen Thread gemacht wurde sondern direkt einen schreiben ! 
So mir ist es wie vielen anderen nicht besserer ergangen und habe auch die komische Meldung gehabt als ich mich einloggen wollte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so punkt 11 Uhr konnte ich mich einloggen nur komisch ist, ich wusste garnicht das ich in der Entwicklung bin siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm mal schauen was noch passiert.


Mfg

Quadun


----------



## Gerlingser-G (26. März 2008)

Ghostcat schrieb:


> mhhh ... ja nee ist klar .... lass mcih raten du willst schon ewigkeiten GM werden ?!? 4500 beiträge ?!? wtf was machst n du ausser wow zocken, und wenn die server mal down sind dann halt bei buffed.de einen auf "ichbinsooogutinformiert" ?!? Die leute werden ihre threads erstellen wie sie es für richtig halten ... und auch ein  merkwürdig, mit sonnenbrilletragenauchwennichdrinnenbin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Du sprichst mir aus der seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulikh (26. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mist so ne nette Erklärung von B1ubb und ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden....
> 
> Also heute ist Mittwoch soweit ist klar. Aber heute ist definitiv NICHT der 2.4 sondern der 26.3
> Und wenn das schon nciht stimmt, nehm ich an, dass der Rest vom Thread auch nicht gut recherchiert ist.
> ...




Jaaa, gib mir mehr davon , ich fall gleich vom Stuhl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cherrý-cherie (26. März 2008)

möp /closed


----------



## Bearpaw (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> Nur weil IHR zu FAUL, zu DUMM oder sonst was seid, braucht ihr nicht, dass Forum zumüllen.



Ich glaube Du nimmst Dich selbst zu wichtig, für solche Unterstellungen wie "vollnoob, Faul oder DUMM" würdest du auf meinem Forum erstmal Bedenkzeit bekommen, egal wieviele Beiträge du auch geschrieben hast.


----------



## Gerlingser-G (26. März 2008)

ulikh schrieb:


> Jaaa, gib mir mehr davon , ich fall gleich vom Stuhl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





und ich fall mit dir von Stuhl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (26. März 2008)

B1ubb sagt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abwarten & Tee trinken.
Das bringt doch hier keinen um!
& genauso wenig bringen die Threads, dass die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden.

Never Play on Patch-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bstr (26. März 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... habt ihr eigentlich nichts anderes zu tun als WoW zu spielen? Es gibt weitaus wichtigeres als WoW. Nur weil der neue Patch draußen ist werden alle verrückt.. o0



WOW ist mein LEBEN!
Wahahahhahah, ich saß die ganze Nacht am PC um als erster den Patch runterzuladen und nun geht NICHTS.
Aber ich werde weiterhin jede 30 Sek versuchen einzuloggen!!!
An alle: Es geht auch nach ner neuinstallation nicht. Hab heute schon 2 gemacht auf meinen anderen beiden Accounts. Vllt ist auch nur mein 4ter Acc am Extra WoW-Backup-PC kaputt. Ich weiss es nicht. Der Acc ist eh nur für meine Lagerchars da...

So es ist schon wieder ne Meinute rum, ich muss wieder einloggen. Machts gut!


----------



## Mr.Igi (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich lach mich tot


Alle flennen rum nur weil sie ihr Action Figürchen nicht in einer Virtuellen Welt spielen können.


Haahaaa das ist echt  lustig anzusehen..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  An euch Zocker da draussen . viel Spaß wenn ihr dann reinkommt ... Zockt euch die Seele aus dem Leib ich kümmer mich lieber ums RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eolas (26. März 2008)

Ich mag b1ubb nicht, drum: Mimimi... Und, mit diesem Thread hast du dich auf das Niveau der andern "alles putt" User gehoben... (hmmm nein... falsch... von deinen 4keineahnungwievielThreadsundAntworten sind rund 4100 spam) Gut eins muss ich dir lassen, es gibt auch sinnvolle Threads, aber die machen eher die Ausnahme)
/flame off


----------



## Lungentorpedo (26. März 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> WOW ist mein LEBEN!
> Wahahahhahah, ich saß die ganze Nacht am PC um als erster den Patch runterzuladen und nun geht NICHTS.
> Aber ich werde weiterhin jede 30 Sek versuchen einzuloggen!!!
> An alle: Es geht auch nach ner neuinstallation nicht. Hab heute schon 2 gemacht auf meinen anderen beiden Accounts. Vllt ist auch nur mein 4ter Acc am Extra WoW-Backup-PC kaputt. Ich weiss es nicht. Der Acc ist eh nur für meine Lagerchars da...
> ...



dir gehts ja dann genauso wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoff die server kommen schnell on sonst dreh ich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich lach mich tot


Alle flennen rum nur weil sie ihr Action Figürchen nicht in einer Virtuellen Welt spielen können.


Haahaaa das ist echt  lustig anzusehen..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  An euch Zocker da draussen . viel Spaß wenn ihr dann reinkommt ... Zockt euch die Seele aus dem Leib ich kümmer mich lieber ums RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaIG (26. März 2008)

huhu...

jo mich nervts ja auch dass ich noch nich zoggen kann ...

aber müsst ihr euch desswegen gleich alle so scheisse anlabern ... mein Gott schaut ma ausm Fenster es schneit!!! habt ihr das überhaupt schon gesehen? oder hackt ihr nur 10 mal pro minute euern Account namen und das passwort in den Loginscreen von WOW und kommt dann vollkommend aggro und frustriert hier ins Forum und öffnet 100000 Freds? zum gleichen Thema? 


...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Freaxbox (26. März 2008)

ich sag nur eines... NEVER PLAY ON PATCH DAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (26. März 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> WOW ist mein LEBEN!
> Wahahahhahah, ich saß die ganze Nacht am PC um als erster den Patch runterzuladen und nun geht NICHTS.
> Aber ich werde weiterhin jede 30 Sek versuchen einzuloggen!!!
> An alle: Es geht auch nach ner neuinstallation nicht. Hab heute schon 2 gemacht auf meinen anderen beiden Accounts. Vllt ist auch nur mein 4ter Acc am Extra WoW-Backup-PC kaputt. Ich weiss es nicht. Der Acc ist eh nur für meine Lagerchars da...
> ...




So ist es braf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> können gerne kommen - bin eh gerade auf 100 wegen den ganzen usern !




ei ei ei die forenpolizei! lol blubb (ohne die dumme poser 1 mir doch egal) sowas is' echt erbärmlich!


----------



## Sammies (26. März 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Find' ich gut,
> leider gibt's in dem Forum hier 'ne Menge b1ubb-Hasser, kannst dich also auf flames verlassen...



Es gibt keine b1ubb-Hasser, b1ubb trifft nur nicht immer den Geschmack der einzelnen Leute


----------



## Carthos (26. März 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> manchmal frag ich mich bei den ganzen post ob die leute kein anderes leben haben auser wow und dann rumzuheulen das wow server erst um 13 uhr wiederkomm... spilt doch was anderes oder geht mann an die frische luft raus
> ps::ich hab keine problemem mit dem patch gehabt



Danke, sehe ich genauso. Hier haben Leute schon um halb 9!!! rumgejammert das es nicht geht. Sagt mal, was macht ihr eigentlich so in eurem Leben?
Mittwochs sind die Server IMMER bis 11 down, meistens aber noch länger. Bei einem Patch ist mit 11 ohnehin NIE zu rechnen. Dann muss der Patch noch herunter geladen werden, was tausende andere auch tun. Manche von euch sollten sich darauf einrichten, heute erst sehr spät oder eventuell gar nicht zocken zu können. Hoffentlich springen manche deshalb nicht vor den Zug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaxbox (26. März 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich lach mich tot
> ...


----------



## Proe07 (26. März 2008)

/ironie on
ich geh jetzt in die stadt um meine entzugserscheinungen ohne wow zu unterdrücken! bevor ich noch tooootal durchdreh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111
/ironie off

oh man ich liebe patch days eure unterhaltungen sind klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (26. März 2008)

ach ne ist das putzig^^ 
http://wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html
für die süchtigen unter euch..
einfach wie ein bekloppter auf F5 hämmern und irgendwann gegen 13.00Uhr 
wird da stehen das euer, ja genau EUER server wieder online ist...
was für eine Schicksalswende wenn ihr einmal kein WoW spielen könnt.. kommt mal runter oder sucht euch nen privat server wo ihr solange spielt...
man geht das einem auf die eier 

GENIEßT EUER REALLIFE!!!
zur erinnerung RL= Freunde, Verwannter usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (26. März 2008)

ach ne ist das putzig^^ 
http://wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html
für die süchtigen unter euch..
einfach wie ein bekloppter auf F5 hämmern und irgendwann gegen 13.00Uhr 
wird da stehen das euer, ja genau EUER server wieder online ist...
was für eine Schicksalswende wenn ihr einmal kein WoW spielen könnt.. kommt mal runter oder sucht euch nen privat server wo ihr solange spielt...
man geht das einem auf die eier 

GENIEßT EUER REALLIFE!!!
zur erinnerung RL= Freunde, Verwannter usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. März 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich lach mich tot
> Alle flennen rum nur weil sie ihr Action Figürchen nicht in einer Virtuellen Welt spielen können.



Virtuell??? VIRTUELL ?? WOW ist nicht virtuell, sag dass das nicht wahr ist BITTE!!

Ich hab doch nicht 3 Jahre meines Lebens geopfert für was Virtuelles. Der Verkäufer im Media Markt hat gesagt das es Echt ist. Er hats geschworen!!


----------



## skunkie (26. März 2008)

Ich hab's im Urin, heute wird's etwas länger dauern. Es gab schon auf dem Testserver Probleme beim Login und das wird sich bestimmt fortsetzen. Rechnet mit dem Schlimmsten und freut euch, wenn's nicht so wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inselberg (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!


xD bist du mein lang verschollener zwilling? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab sowas in der art wie "bei so nem avatar sollte man nicht über andere urteilen" gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netus (26. März 2008)

Das schlimmste an Patch Day's ist, dass ich x-mal die Seite neu laden muss, weil die Datenbank abspackt -.-
Können manche nicht mal ne halbe Stunde was anderes machen ausser zu flamen und unnütze kommentare abzulassen?

DA.. schon wieder!!


```
MDB2 Error: unknown error
```

nächster Versuch. ich versuch doch nur an meinen Char zu kommen.


Und ja, WoW ist _nur_ virtuell... und der Osterhase ist nur der Weihnachtsmann in Verkleidung...


----------



## René93 (26. März 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür dass ich alle mal beruhigen.
> 
> Alle sind nämlich ziemlich agressiv weil der neue Patch draussen ist und man nicht spielen kann.
> WOW IST NICHT ALLES!!!
> ...




Ich finde Du hast vollkommen recht. WOW ist nicht alles. ich will auch zocken aber besser wenn die was fertiges rausholen als wenn zum Beispiel Kael´thas als 1 Arm und halb Kopf Mann Rumm rennt und nich mal ne fähigkeit hat


----------



## PTK (26. März 2008)

ich glaube jeder hier hofft das die server wieder hochfahren.. aber natürlich ist es kein muss ich kann auch gut ohne wow auskommen und wer das anders sieht, wer wow zum leben braucht...
www.google.de und nach psychologen googlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
chillt mal ein wenig^^ macht euch ne buffe aka shisha an und chillt einfach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (26. März 2008)

Ich kann nicht behaupten der beste Freund von b1ubb's Posts zu sein, aber hier mal ein dickes 

*/SIGN*

Bei jedem Patch dasselbe, Blizzard braucht länger und die Zocker werden mit jeder vergehenden Minute nervöser weil sie ihre Sucht nicht befriedigen können.
Als ob WoW euch wegläuft, lassts heut einfach mal sausen und unternehmt mal was Konstruktives (Arbeit bzw Schule gehen, Spülung der Toilette betätigen oder eben einfach mal den zwischenmenschlichen Kontakt zu seinen Erzeugern wiederaufnehmen).
Sry, aber in so Situationen merkt man ganz deutlich wie viele Suchtis es doch gibt...

"Don't play on patchday!" - Müsste jedem bekannt sein...


So long
Shad


----------



## Hangatyr (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> können gerne kommen - bin eh gerade auf 100 wegen den ganzen usern !




Der b1ubb schafft es mal nen Post mit mehr als 4 Zeilen zu schreiben, das ich das noch erlebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht (auch wenn ich dir nicht gern Recht gebe)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Buffed sollte an Patchdays einfach das Forum in den Wartungsmodus setzen und schon ersparen wir uns 4.365.231 "Hilfe mein Spiel startet nicht" -Threads.

so long


----------



## KRUMM4 (26. März 2008)

moin an alle 
lass mir b1ubb zu frieden  sonst lässt er mir keine ruhe , wenn ich in die gilde komme ^^
gruss vom ehemaligen zarderos
und ausserdem hat er recht


----------



## Heronimo (26. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> alles vollspaten die threads eröffnen weil sie am patchday nicht online können.
> 
> SEID IHR EIGENTLICH DEPPAT ODER WAT? Verdammte scheisse, da krieg ich gleich ma sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon riesen kopf .......
> Zu dumm um einfach ma die Logik durchs hirn gehen lassen... mamma mia *kopf gegen wand hau*
> Kein Wunder geht die gesellschaft bergab, bei solch vielen Idioten *boing*




 O.O  ...wer sich in dieser Art und Weise darüber aufregt, ist keinen Deut besser... *kopfschüttel*

Edit: Vote for Close! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

/sign

B1ubb du bist Klasse XD
Aber irgendwie merkt man das du leicht gestresst bist... woran das wohl liegen mag...^^


----------



## Sharontara (26. März 2008)

^^ ich gehe jetzt grossartig Kochen dann kan ichs meiner familie heute abend wen der sever wieder geth (positievdenken) nur wärmen und weiterzocken ^^


----------



## HobbyTwinker (26. März 2008)

man gut, dass ich arbeiten bin und keine zeit zum sinnlosen login versuch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðiablø_Teldrassil (26. März 2008)

Alle die nicht mehr warten können, hier ein kleine Geheimniss, wie mit WoW alles wieder gut wird.... Und das ist total Simpel!!


Alle die eine Windows Version vor Win2000 haben.. Windows im Dos Modus starten, dann "c:\format c:" (ohne " ) eintippen und das mit "j" bestätigen. Dann ist schluß mit WoW Fehlern...
Alle Anderen Win2000, XP, Vista User.. Boot CD/ DVD einlegen, dann im Installations Menü alle (WIRKLICH ALLE!!) Partitionen löschen, dann ist auch schluß mit WoW Fehlern...


----------



## Ghodi (26. März 2008)

Oh man und schon wieder hat irgendein Trottel so ein Thread geöffnet! An der Beitragszahl sehe ich das manche einen ganz großen haufen Datenmüll einfach nur hinterlassen!

Schließen bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killahunter (26. März 2008)

gut, dass es mal einer sagt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir bleibt nur noch etwas zu fragen:
wenn ich den patch jetzt installiert habe, jedoch wow noch nicht geöffnet habe, muss ich dann wow neu installieren oder passiert sonst was??? thx 4 help
MfG


----------



## Shanlaya (26. März 2008)

Klasse Post b1ubb,du sprichst mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich nervt auch dieses rumgeheule wenn dieses und jenes nicht funtioniert,man Leute es ist immer noch ein Spiel.Das Verhalten ist gleich zu setzen mit einem Kind was man das Lieblingsspielzeug wegnimmt,hauptsache laut genug brüllen in der Hoffnung man bekommt es wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (26. März 2008)

Naja ich weiß jetzt auch wann der patch kommt............tja so ist das halt.


----------



## Ematra (26. März 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> An der Beitragszahl sehe ich das manche einen ganz großen haufen Datenmüll einfach nur hinterlassen!




Öhm, gehört Dein Post, dessen einziger Inhalt darin besteht, sich über den Datenmüll zu beklagen, nicht auch in die Kategorie Datenmüll?

Der Thread selbst hier erfüllt jedenfalls eine wichtige Funktion - er verkürzt allen, die auf die Server warten, die Wartezeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Yokobana (26. März 2008)

Gibt im offiziellen WoW-Forum einen BluePost.
ES IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ABZURATEN EINE ÄNDERUNG DER REALMLISTE ODER EINE NEUINSTALLATION DURCHZUFÜHREN!!!

----> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...26&sid=3#17


----------



## Nintendocore (26. März 2008)

gut dass ich jetzt gleich meine Matheprüfung hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich mich so etwas vom Warten ablenken kann ...

oh gott ich bin so verloren -.-


----------



## finnski (26. März 2008)

ich sag nur eins dazu

*NEVER PLAY ON PATCH DAY!!!!!!*

macht euch nen schönen tag im rl und geht morgen on heute geht doch eh nix in wow^^


----------



## Tarnhamster (26. März 2008)

Und wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, warum das mit dem Int-Buff für den Heini vor dem Monitor immer noch nicht funktioniert....da sollte Blizzard echt mal was gegen tun! So kann es nicht weiter gehen.

Danke an B1ubb für die Zusammenfassung, aber ich denke nicht, dass das die Kiddies mit dem kleinen Defizit vom erstellen neuer Threads mit dem gleichen Thema abhalten wird. Leider.....


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (26. März 2008)

boa wie heftig bufft laggt - muss ja einiges hier los sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> B1ubb du bist Klasse XD
> Aber irgendwie merkt man das du leicht gestresst bist... woran das wohl liegen mag...^^



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wahrscheinlich am patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Danke an B1ubb für die Zusammenfassung, aber ich denke nicht, dass das die Kiddies mit dem kleinen Defizit vom erstellen neuer Threads mit dem gleichen Thema abhalten wird. Leider.....



leider wirst du recht habeN ;(((


----------



## Jockurt (26. März 2008)

Jetzt kommen die wirklich Insider Informationen zu den Problemen:
-Bei BGs wird der Herkunftsserver nicht richtig angezeigt
-Man wird manchmal aus BGs disconnected und kann dann nicht mehr auf den Char zugreifen
-Buffs werden nicht mehr angezeigt
-etc. etc.


Dafuer ist das neue Interface-Menue gut...
Und es wird noch alles gefixt


----------



## SatanicSurfers (26. März 2008)

So ich muss jetzt auch mal was loswerden, Naklar dürfen sich die Leute aufregen. 

Und zwar wirbt Blizz mit 9 mio. registrierten Spielern x 13€ jeden Monat sind nach Adam Riese schlappe 

117Mio. € und das jeden Monat und dann kriegen die das nichmal auf die reiche einen Patch rechtzeitig auf die 

Server zu packen. Hmm das ist echt schwach.

Dann sollen die halt noch 100 Leute einstellen um es auf die reihe zu kriegen.

ALSO REGT EUCH RUHIG WEITER AUF, ES ISS EUER GUTES RECHT


----------



## Waldman (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Lösung vom Offizeillen Blizzard Forum:
> 
> 1. Öffnet euren WoW-Ordner
> 2. Öffnet den Ordner "Realmlist.wtf"
> ...



Finde ich sinnfrei, eh kein Server on, ich gehe auch davon aus, sobal die Server on sind, wird die Fehlermeldung verschwunden sein.


----------



## Honoris (26. März 2008)

SatanicSurfers schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt auch mal was loswerden, Naklar dürfen sich die Leute aufregen.
> 
> Und zwar wirbt Blizz mit 9 mio. registrierten Spielern x 13€ jeden Monat sind nach Adam Riese schlappe
> 
> ...



schon mal Nutzungsbestimmungen gelesen? wohl kaum


----------



## torpedo979 (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*
> 
> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!




hihi - geht schon los mit den flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. März 2008)

SatanicSurfers schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt auch mal was loswerden, Naklar dürfen sich die Leute aufregen.
> 
> Und zwar wirbt Blizz mit 9 mio. registrierten Spielern x 13€ jeden Monat sind nach Adam Riese schlappe
> 
> ...



geb ich dir ja recht, is aber das falsche Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besser im offiziellen Forum maulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildeagle (26. März 2008)

Oh man du :-( Eure bzw Deine Sorgen muss man haben. Ich kenne da einen alten Herrn im Altersheim der regt sich auch immer über die Kinder auf die zur Mittagszeit Fußballspielen weil keine Schule ist. Lass sie doch einfach machen wenn sie Lust haben. Niemand regt sich z.b. über dein Thema hier auf das es schon 1001x hier gab, oder ? Doch nun schon. Ich :-)

so Long


----------



## Monyesak (26. März 2008)

heult doch

das musste auch mal sein


----------



## SatanicSurfers (26. März 2008)

Was hat das mit den Nutzungsbestimmungen zu tun was Blizzard im Monat gewinn macht? oO


----------



## A dying Paladin (26. März 2008)

*GANZ GROSSES DANKE AN DICH B1!!!! *

Das ewige geflame hier, wer wirklich hier mal Pro sein möchte sollte auch mal bisschen auf Foren-Seiten surfen wo es Informativ was gibt.

Aber das Buffed.de in so kurzer Zeit zur ANlaufstellen der arbeitssuchenden Versager die alle anderen mit Noobs etc. beschimpfen und sich überlegen fühlen, wo ihr Wortschatz sich von Arsch bis Pornofilme nur erstreckt, ist mehr als traurig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ganz großes Kino. 

Und nun warte ich noch 53 min^^ bis Wow wieder läuft ;-)

*Paladin 4 ever*


----------



## Pentu (26. März 2008)

ich kann nur sagen vorfreude is die schönste freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. März 2008)

Jetzt mal im Ernst, hab grade paar Insider Informationen bekommen:

Vermutlich wird sich das alles noch weiter verzögern.  Grund:

Bei der Konstruktion der Insel hat Blizz einen europäischen Architekten beauftragt, der mit den euröpäischen Einheiten gerechnet hat (Meter, Kilo etc.)

Nu sitzt Blizz aber in Amerika, da benutzt man andere Einheiten (inch, yard, pound etc.)

Dadurch wurde die Sonnenbrunneninsel so konstruierte, dass sie grade ihr eigenes Gewicht tragen kann und dass der Instanzen aber nicht das von 1000en von Spielern.
Würde man die Server jetzt on gehen lassen, würden die Insel unter dem Gewicht der Spieler im Meer versinken und die ganzen Highlevel Chars auch. 
Und dann wäre dass Geschrei gross, alle müssten neue Chars machen, Schadensersatzklagen usw.

Zur Zeit berechnet ein amerikanischer Architekt das Ganze neu. Solange dauert es eben noch, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatanicSurfers (26. März 2008)

Nach offiziellen neusten Angaben läuft wow erst um 17 Uhr wieder


----------



## SueySite (26. März 2008)

Dutzendweise sinnlose Threads mit noch sinnloserem rumgeheule. Jeder flamed jeden. Teilweise kochen aufgrund der verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten Emotionen über und Agressionen gegenüber anderen Forennutzern keimen auf. 

Ein Junkie der seinen Schuß nicht genau dann bekommt, wann er ihn benötigt, legt ein ähnliches verhalten an den Tag. Halt nur ohne Forum ^^

Erschreckend?


----------



## Shurycain (26. März 2008)

Der schrieb:


> jeah schon 5ter oder 6ter thread heute
> Nur weiter so, wir schaffen einen neuen Rekord!




Omg !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorhin hab ich ein von DIR erstellten Treath gesehen, der genau um die sache geht "Hilfe mein WoW geht ned" 
Also gib hier ned solche Posts ab , echt !

So dumm der Typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambraka (26. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Das hatten wir ja schon mal das es ne Mindestanzahl an Posts geben sollte, um nen Thread aufmachen zu können.
> 
> Sry, aber es kann nicht sein, das innerhalb von einer Stunde n Dutzend Thread mit dem gleichen müll erstellt werden.



immer diese Wichtigmacher  ^^


----------



## Sad!st (26. März 2008)

Gleich 13 Uhr und wenn es dann bei welchen nicht geht gibt es sofort 5 neue Threads. Aber was solls mich nervt nur das es zu jedem tread 10 flame antworten gibt warum man überhaupt ein Thread aufgemacht hat. 

So hab mein Senf auch dazu gegeben.


MFG

 Sadist


----------



## Ðiablø_Teldrassil (26. März 2008)

SatanicSurfers schrieb:


> Nach offiziellen neusten Angaben läuft wow erst um 17 Uhr wieder





Überall diese "Pseudo-Insider".. schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (26. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, hab grade paar Insider Informationen bekommen:
> 
> Vermutlich wird sich das alles noch weiter verzögern.  Grund:
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatanicSurfers (26. März 2008)

Wir sprechen uns nochmal 13 Uhr

Mal sehen wer recht hat^^


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (26. März 2008)

hm mal schaun was derweil auf youporn los ist


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (26. März 2008)

hm mal schaun was derweil auf youporn los ist


----------



## Netus (26. März 2008)

SatanicSurfers schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt auch mal was loswerden, Naklar dürfen sich die Leute aufregen.
> 
> Und zwar wirbt Blizz mit 9 mio. registrierten Spielern x 13€ jeden Monat sind nach Adam Riese schlappe
> 
> ...



Hmm.. du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von dem was du da redest, geschweige von Servern und Software Instalation bzw. Patch oder Hotfix auspielung, oder?

Um mal Dieter Nuhr zu zitieren:"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Einfach mal Fresse halten!"




A schrieb:


> *GANZ GROSSES DANKE AN DICH B1!!!! *
> 
> Das ewige geflame hier, wer wirklich hier mal Pro sein möchte sollte auch mal bisschen auf Foren-Seiten surfen wo es Informativ was gibt.
> 
> ...


... Ewiges geflame... jaja... sagte der Sterbende Pala, der selber das flamen unter anderen am besten beherrscht 
:Wallbash:


----------



## Morwen666 (26. März 2008)

Vielen Dank an euch alle, ihr habt mir die Wartezeit mit euren lustigen Beiträgen echt versüßt.

schmatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FliX80 (26. März 2008)

Fitzefitzefatze... Geiler Thread.

Und bLubb, ich mag dich nicht. 

So, flame zu ende.


----------



## Caljustro (26. März 2008)

LOL, Tolle Komentare!

Nur gut daß ich noch ein Leben außer WOW habe, was andere scheinbar nicht mehr haben!


----------



## Pentu (26. März 2008)

die server fahren in diesem mom hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*
> 
> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!




xD da haste recht


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

find ich gut das es soviel neider gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke @ all


----------



## Ghostcat (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> find ich gut das es soviel neider gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



neid ?!? auf was denn ?!? auf dein scheinbar kaum vorhandenes RL ?!? dein pic mit der sonnenbrille ?!? 

bekomm grad lust einen meiner twinks auf deinen realm zu moven und dich n bissel zu ganken ^^

verdammte axt musst du n opfer sein ^^


----------



## Lusy (26. März 2008)

So ich habe ein ganz anderes problem. 
Da die Ladezeiten hier ja ausarten und ich keine Stunde lessen will schildere ich es einmal.

1. Ich habe den pasch gezogen über den normalen weg wie eisturm es ja will
2.beim installieren bei 50% sagt er dann WoW exe nicht gefunden und bricht ab
3.als ich dan versucht habe den WoWLauncher zu starten (Desktop) schreibt er Verknüpfung nicht gefunden. Ich öffne den ordner wo ich WoW installiert habe un der ist ler außer der Pasch der ist da.
4.Bin ich wider am WoW Installieren und habe keine Ahnung was da schief ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## isqros (26. März 2008)

Ist das schön hier, so habe ich auch endlich etwas auf der Arbeit zu lachen. Macht weiter so und ich denke nach Feierabend und meiner Sporteinheit, sind die Server wieder on und ich kann entspannt online gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Tanknix (26. März 2008)

Ambraka schrieb:


> immer diese Wichtigmacher  ^^




Immer diese, nennen wirs mal "Anfänger"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich das leute mit >50 Posts mit sowas ankommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Ghostcat schrieb:


> neid ?!? auf was denn ?!? auf dein scheinbar kaum vorhandenes RL ?!? dein pic mit der sonnenbrille ?!?
> 
> bekomm grad lust einen meiner twinks auf deinen realm zu moven und dich n bissel zu ganken ^^
> 
> verdammte axt musst du n opfer sein ^^



genau dieser neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum regst du dich so auf ? 

bitte komm mit deinen twinks auf meinen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muahahhhahh

btw. du weißt schon das ich in der arbeit sitze und RL habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ? 
bekommst kitekat


----------



## Benshamar (26. März 2008)

Ihr kriegt doch scheinbar alle nix mehr mit oder?! Jeder zieht über jeden her, einen normalen Ton scheints sowieso schon lange nicht mehr hier im Forum zu geben und nur weil b1ubb das schreibt was vielleicht viele denken (Omg, schon wieder son Thread) aber sich nicht trauen wird er angefahren... Mal davon abgesehen, dass es dann wieder um no-rL und prollige Sonnenbrillen geht...

Ach, um zu den Zitaten von Dieter Nuhr noch was hinzuzufügen: Die Deutschen sind Weltmeister im "Stöhnen". Es wurde durch uns zur Perfektion gebracht, dass man, egal wie gut es einem geht, trotzdem nicht glücklich ist und es jedem mitteilt...

just my ² cents

So, nun dürft ihr weiter flamen oder was weiß ich..


----------



## Arido (26. März 2008)

Dieser Thread wurde nicht ohne Grund erstellt, ich kann b1ubb verstehen. Also nur mal so zum mitlachen….
Heute Mittwoch, der 26.03.2008, der Tag an dem der Patch 2.4 eingespielt wurde sind folgende Threads erstellt worden: 

1.  Serverwartung http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36195
2.  WoW geht nimmer http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36157
3.  Die spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36143
4.  Patch 2.4 in nur noch wenigen Minuten http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36181
5.  Neues Problem mit Patch 2.4, Kein Einloggen möglich http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36138
6.   Wiso komme ich nicht auf den Server/Fehlermeldung, Für alle die zu faul sind alles zu lesen..... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36203
7.   Patch wieder entfernen^^ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36201
8.  Der Patch 2.4 und die Probleme, es muss sein http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36183
9.  Das geheule hat ein Ende: 5 Schritte und Wow geht wieder http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36185
10. probs seid dem patch 2.4, grundversion http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36149
11. 2.4 Fehlermeldung, Cool bleiben http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36191
12. Jetzt läfts nach Neuinstall http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36175
13. WoW funkt. nimmer richtig ;( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36153
14. Link für Englischen Patch 2.4 gesucht, für direkten download http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36179
15. Probleme mit dem Neuen Patch 2.4, Zeigt eine Fehlermeldung beim Einloggen ein! http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36156
16. HELP http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36166
17. Server sind wieder on http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36214

P.S.: Ja, ich habe lange Weile. Ich bin ja auch auf Arbeit und nicht zu Hause am PC vor einer leeren Realmliste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal was los werden, weil mich das so ankotzt. Gestern noch so einbarfrei gezockt und heute Patch geladen, zag eingeloggt PAUF Passwort geht nicht und von meinem Bruder den sein Account nicht, wurde auch nicht gehackt. Letzter Login stimmt. Okay, dachte Ich mir Realmlist falsch, geändert wie es hier von b1ubb steht, geht immer noch nicht. Technik Forum wollte Ich nachfragen, Passwort geht dort auch nicht um nen Thread zu machen... super ok was bleibt noch übrig anrufen?, ok mach Ich. Angerufen, dieser Anruf kostet so und so viel.. ja bla bla.. und dann gewartet und am Ende: Dieser Service ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar, versuchen sie es später noch einmal.. Ich hätte das Telefon aus dem Fenster schmeißen können. Kein Support, garnichts könnste kotzen bei dieser Scheiße hier.


----------



## Mumamasta (26. März 2008)

Bin mir nich sicher ob es schon gepostet wurde.. Aber Realmpool *Todbringer* bleibt voraussichtlich bis 15.00 *offline*.


----------



## Dreamforce (26. März 2008)

Ich weiß, es passt nicht zum Thema(eigentlich), aber da ich Herren b1ubb nicht noch über 100 bringen will, schreib ich's hier rein.

Ich kan WoW anmachen, mich einloggen, Server auswählen und mich mit dem Charackter einloggen, mitten im Ladebildschirm bleibt er stehen und es kommt ein Error, dass er irgendwelche Bäume(silvermoontrees) nicht laden kan, gestern ging alles perfekt, wat soll ich'n nu machen?

p.s: Ich stehe zu b1ubb, er hat in manchen Dingen schon recht.

edit: Bekomme mit allen Chars Errors, Repair hat nichts gebracht und ebend neu installieren kan ich nicht, weil ich das Spiel von einem Freund hab und der zur Zeit verreist ist.


----------



## Morcan (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal was los werden, weil mich das so ankotzt. Gestern noch so einbarfrei gezockt und heute Patch geladen, zag eingeloggt PAUF Passwort geht nicht und von meinem Bruder den sein Account nicht, wurde auch nicht gehackt. Letzter Login stimmt. Okay, dachte Ich mir Realmlist falsch, geändert wie es hier von b1ubb steht, geht immer noch nicht. Technik Forum wollte Ich nachfragen, Passwort geht dort auch nicht um nen Thread zu machen... super ok was bleibt noch übrig anrufen?, ok mach Ich. Angerufen, dieser Anruf kostet so und so viel.. ja bla bla.. und dann gewartet und am Ende: Dieser Service ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar, versuchen sie es später noch einmal.. Ich hätte das Telefon aus dem Fenster schmeißen können. Kein Support, garnichts könnste kotzen bei dieser Scheiße hier.




Keks? Wenn dus hier reinschreibst brauchst auch nicht hoffen das es pronto wieder funktioniert


----------



## LingLing85 (26. März 2008)

*b1ubb for President*
Ein Vorteil hat der Patch...
Man kann in aller Ruhe Tagesq machen während die restlichen Deppen sich in Shattrat beim Heroicmarkentypen rumschlagen XD


----------



## Irongun (26. März 2008)

> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> Nur weil IHR zu FAUL, zu DUMM oder sonst was seid, braucht ihr nicht, dass Forum zumüllen.



HAHA den B1ubb den mag echt keiner, - meine Message an dich, bitte beachte die Netiquette .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  > B1ubb


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Morcan, wo denn sonst?


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Ach herrlich. Ich liebe Patchdays. Da kann so schön lesen wie sich die Leute über Zeugs aufregen, dass noch nicht mal abgeschlossen ist und dann wieder die Dummheit anderer Leute.

Noch viel Spass euch allen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach herrlich. Ich liebe Patchdays. Da kann so schön lesen wie sich die Leute über Zeugs aufregen, dass noch nicht mal abgeschlossen ist und dann wieder die Dummheit anderer Leute.
> 
> Noch viel Spass euch allen.
> 
> ...



Ja meine Fresse, schön das es bei dir geht..bei mir ging das auch schon seit 3 Jahren bei jedem Patch einbanfrei, aber heute nicht wegen so Leute von Blizzard die nicht mal gescheit den Support laufen kriegen, Forum kann Ich nicht posten, weil das PW angeblich falsch ist, beim Anrufen kommt am Ende, dieser Service ist nicht verfügbar obwohl er sein soll, wie es auf wow-europe steht. Bei ner E-Mail bekomm ich keine Antwort oder erst in 2 Wochen.. sowas ist scheiße.

UND DANN STEHT DA AUF NOCH DICK UND FETT: Unser Support-Team steht euch außerdem per Telefon und E-Mail zur Verfügung. Die gesamte Support Site findet ihr hier. HAHA DA LACH ICH JA JETZT MAL GANZ LAUT...mein Gott


----------



## Arido (26. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach herrlich. Ich liebe Patchdays. Da kann so schön lesen wie sich die Leute über Zeugs aufregen, dass noch nicht mal abgeschlossen ist und dann wieder die Dummheit anderer Leute.
> 
> Noch viel Spass euch allen.
> 
> ...




Hehe!  Dir aber auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthanubis (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> können gerne kommen - bin eh gerade auf 100 wegen den ganzen usern !



DU bist auf 100? Hmm frag mich mal. Mein Problem kannst du evtl in deine Liste aufnehmen, vllt sogar helfen.

Danke


----------



## airace (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja meine Fresse, schön das es bei dir geht..bei mir ging das auch schon seit 3 Jahren bei jedem Patch einbanfrei, aber heute nicht wegen so Leute von Blizzard die nicht mal gescheit den Support laufen kriegen, Forum kann Ich nicht posten, weil das PW angeblich falsch ist, beim Anrufen kommt am Ende, dieser Service ist nicht verfügbar obwohl er sein soll, wie es auf wow-europe steht. Bei ner E-Mail bekomm ich keine Antwort oder erst in 2 Wochen.. sowas ist scheiße.
> 
> UND DANN STEHT DA AUF NOCH DICK UND FETT: Unser Support-Team steht euch außerdem per Telefon und E-Mail zur Verfügung. Die gesamte Support Site findet ihr hier. HAHA DA LACH ICH JA JETZT MAL GANZ LAUT...mein Gott



Rischtig puhh jetzt bin ich auch auf 180 ^^


----------



## Mobius-1337 (26. März 2008)

größtes            <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< MIMIMIMI >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ev0r


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (26. März 2008)

Schliesse mich der Meinung an.

Ach ja, irgendwie komme ich nicht mehr in WOW rein, weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> Nur weil IHR zu FAUL, zu DUMM oder sonst was seid, braucht ihr nicht, dass Forum zumüllen.




und genau DAMIT bestätigst du endlich selber, das du ein vollnoob bist, denn du selber hast nun auch den 5millionsten thread dazu geöffnet


----------



## Taroth (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> ...



Tja gewöhn dich dran xD 

Die Leute die mit BC angefangen haben WoW zu spielen haben halt noch nie nen richtigen Patchday erlebt wo zB die Server gar nicht online waren oder du ne halbe Woche nicht zocken konntest. Stell dir vor das kommt so das geflame wäre unendlich. 


/kick all flamers!!


----------



## Schamll (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*
> 
> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemeinsam gegen b1ubb

@b1ubb: keks?


----------



## Briefklammer (26. März 2008)

da bestimmt nicht jeder diesn thread lesen wird
werden bestimmt noch viele fragen zu dem patch kommen -.-
aber naja man kann halt nix dagegen machen
gut gemacht b1ubb^^


----------



## Inade (26. März 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg.


----------



## Taroth (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja meine Fresse, schön das es bei dir geht..bei mir ging das auch schon seit 3 Jahren bei jedem Patch einbanfrei, aber heute nicht wegen so Leute von Blizzard die nicht mal gescheit den Support laufen kriegen, Forum kann Ich nicht posten, weil das PW angeblich falsch ist, beim Anrufen kommt am Ende, dieser Service ist nicht verfügbar obwohl er sein soll, wie es auf wow-europe steht. Bei ner E-Mail bekomm ich keine Antwort oder erst in 2 Wochen.. sowas ist scheiße.
> 
> UND DANN STEHT DA AUF NOCH DICK UND FETT: Unser Support-Team steht euch außerdem per Telefon und E-Mail zur Verfügung. Die gesamte Support Site findet ihr hier. HAHA DA LACH ICH JA JETZT MAL GANZ LAUT...mein Gott



Du bist der größte Nap von allen. Bitte programmier du mal ein Spiel was 10 Millionen Spieler in seine Ban zieht und dann schaff es für ganz Europa den Patch reibungslos aufzuspielen. IDIOT alter das sind auch nur Menschen die mal Fehler machen -.- Und es war früher immer so das die WoW Seite down war wenn patch kam!!!


----------



## monarchC4 (26. März 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Find' ich gut,
> leider gibt's in dem Forum hier 'ne Menge b1ubb-Hasser, kannst dich also auf flames verlassen...




es gibt aber noch mehr b1ubb fans!

wohooo du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!


B1ubb 4 President


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Du bist der größte Nap von allen. Bitte programmier du mal ein Spiel was 10 Millionen Spieler in seine Ban zieht und dann schaff es für ganz Europa den Patch reibungslos aufzuspielen. IDIOT alter das sind auch nur Menschen die mal Fehler machen -.- Und es war früher immer so das die WoW Seite down war wenn patch kam!!!



Sag mal, kapierst du nicht was bald hier abgeht, hier tanzt bald der Klappspaten.. wenn da steht der Service für Telefon ist verfügbar, dann soll er auch funktonieren und nicht am Ende ne Ansage bekommen am Telefon: Der Service ist nicht verfügbar... denk mal erst nach bevor du schreibst.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja meine Fresse, schön das es bei dir geht..


Wer behauptet den sowas? Ich bin am arbeiten, was man hald in einem etwas späteren Alter machen muss.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer behauptet den sowas? Ich bin am arbeiten, was man hald in einem etwas späteren Alter machen muss.



Dann mach dich nicht lustig über andere Leute bei den es nicht geht.


----------



## Nitrous (26. März 2008)

moin,
ich hab den patch runtergeladen doch jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr in meinen Account einloggen, mein Freund aber schon, woran liegts ?

Bitte um Rat, danke.

mfg


----------



## Taroth (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sag mal, kapierst du nicht was bald hier abgeht, hier tanzt bald der Klappspaten.. wenn da steht der Service für Telefon ist verfügbar, dann soll er auch funktonieren und nicht am Ende ne Ansage bekommen am Telefon: Der Service ist nicht verfügbar... denk mal erst nach bevor du schreibst.




Alter du raffst es einfach nicht oder? Das sind Menschen wie du und ich und die können nicht mehr machen als ihr bestes geben! Wenn was nicht funktioniert versuchen sie es zu reparieren und das dein PW net geht liegt daran das die Server noch nicht wieder Online sind!!!!!! Schieb nen ruhigen nehm dir nen Bier und Chill alter wenn du jetzt schon falmest dann hättest du die Patchdays zu Normal WoW Zeiten erleben müssen!!! Da waren die Server meist erst abends oder nachts Online wenn nicht Tage später!!!!


----------



## kefa2507 (26. März 2008)

Hi,

schön das ihr euch alle so aufregt, andere um Nettiquette bittet und euch selbst nicht dran haltet.. 

Aber mittlerweile gibt es in diesem Thread die ein oder andere Frage, die vielleicht eine Antwort erfordert, die ihr aber nicht gebt, weil ihr euch so in rage schreibt.

Bin selbst ein Noob, allerdings bei der Arbeit und kann mir mittwochs niemals nicht um so'n Kram Gedanken machen, ABER ich wäre schon ziemlich angepisst, wenn man sich an allen Sachen hier hochhangelt, aber einfache Fragen (nicht zu vergessen ihr seid ja ALLE Vollprofis und seid auch nie Anfänger gewesen) nicht beantwortet bekommt.

Kann B1ubbs "Wut" durchaus nachvollziehen. Wie heißt es doch so schön: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Und insgeheim denken doch 90 % der anderen dasselbe wie er, nur weil er den Mut hat, es anzusprechen blökt ihr hier rum. 

Und mal im Ernst, was hat eine SONNENBRILLE damit zu tun? Wenn das wirklich B1ubb ist, dann ist er wenigstens tageslichttauglich, was man sicher von seinen Neidern hier nicht behaupten kann!!

In diesem Sinne ein fröhlichen Spielstart mit dem neuen Patch..

Gruß
Fa

PS: Hatte ja gehofft, das mein erster Post doller ausfällt, aber Frau kann halt net alles haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

An dieser Stelle ein "noch" nettgemeinter Hinweis. Wenn sich nicht bald der allgemeine Kanon ändert, raucht es gewaltig und einige Leute dürfen mit einer Verwarnung rechnen. Es kann nicht angehen, dass sich hier einige einer Sprache bedienen, die man teilweise in keiner Gosse zu hören bekommt.

B1ubb ist nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion, und wenn einige Leute ein Problem mit dem User haben, reicht das nicht als Grundlage aus, jeden Thread in dem das besagte Mitglied postet mit Anti-B1ubb-Parolen zu befüllen. 

Einige Poster hier im Thread wandeln auf Messers Schneide!


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Alter du raffst es einfach nicht oder? Das sind Menschen wie du und ich und die können nicht mehr machen als ihr bestes geben! Wenn was nicht funktioniert versuchen sie es zu reparieren und das dein PW net geht liegt daran das die Server noch nicht wieder Online sind!!!!!! Schieb nen ruhigen nehm dir nen Bier und Chill alter wenn du jetzt schon falmest dann hättest du die Patchdays zu Normal WoW Zeiten erleben müssen!!! Da waren die Server meist erst abends oder nachts Online wenn nicht Tage später!!!!



Sag mal, ich spiel World of Warcraft seit dem es rauskam und mir macht Blizzard seit dem zu viele Fehler und dann wenn mein PW nicht geht, liegt es nicht an den Servern, weil man kann sich sonst bis zur Realmlist einloggen und dann ne leere Wand sehen und das ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Und wenn das auch nur Menschen sind, Ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Amoniusi (26. März 2008)

O.O

Sry wenns schon gefragt wurd aber :2.4 IST DRAUßEN?!!!!

k sry verpasst ^^


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Amoniusi schrieb:


> O.O
> 
> Sry wenns schon gefragt wurd aber :2.4 IST DRAUßEN?!!!!


....
...
..
.

Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. März 2008)

das einzige problem was ich habe, ist das gatherer nicht mehr funktioniert. hoffe das ändert sich in den nächsten tagen


----------



## Nitrous (26. März 2008)

hab mein problem selbst gelöst, danke


----------



## Guibärchen (26. März 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Find' ich gut,
> leider gibt's in dem Forum hier 'ne Menge b1ubb-Hasser, kannst dich also auf flames verlassen...


also ich mag B1ubb ^^ 
danke für den thread, bin zwar grad erst online gekomen und am saugen... aber fals probleme auftauchen weis ich jetz das ich keinen eigenen thread machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimloing (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sag mal, ich spiel World of Warcraft seit dem es rauskam und mir macht Blizzard seit dem zu viele Fehler und dann wenn mein PW nicht geht, liegt es nicht an den Servern, weil man kann sich sonst bis zur Realmlist einloggen und dann ne leere Wand sehen und das ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Und wenn das auch nur Menschen sind, Ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.


warum spielst du es dann noch?


----------



## Maximolider (26. März 2008)

2.4? was ist denn das?

mal im ernst,werde auch langsam ein fan von b1ubb.....:-)


----------



## lemmi2 (26. März 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> man schlagt euch die Köpfe ein ! Einige hassen nun mal wenn solche Threads kommen andere nicht ! Selbst wenn es mehere dieser Threads gibt scheiss drauf ! ES gibt halt Leute die sich sorgen machen und sich informieren wollen und nicht gleich schauen ob so nen Thread gemacht wurde sondern direkt einen schreiben !
> So mir ist es wie vielen anderen nicht besserer ergangen und habe auch die komische Meldung gehabt als ich mich einloggen wollte
> ...



naja never play on patch day, das ganze rumheulen bringt auch nix.

prost erstmal


----------



## Inade (26. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein "noch" nettgemeinter Hinweis. Wenn sich nicht bald der allgemeine Kanon ändert, raucht es gewaltig und einige Leute dürfen mit einer Verwarnung rechnen. Es kann nicht angehen, dass sich hier einige einer Sprache bedienen, die man teilweise in keiner Gosse zu hören bekommt.
> 
> B1ubb ist nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion, und wenn einige Leute ein Problem mit dem User haben, reicht das nicht als Grundlage aus, jeden Thread in dem das besagte Mitglied postet mit Anti-B1ubb-Parolen zu befüllen.
> 
> Einige Poster hier im Thread wandeln auf Messers Schneide!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...der arme User  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.


----------



## Mompster (26. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein "noch" nettgemeinter Hinweis. Wenn sich nicht bald der allgemeine Kanon ändert, raucht es gewaltig und einige Leute dürfen mit einer Verwarnung rechnen. Es kann nicht angehen, dass sich hier einige einer Sprache bedienen, die man teilweise in keiner Gosse zu hören bekommt.
> 
> B1ubb ist nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion, und wenn einige Leute ein Problem mit dem User haben, reicht das nicht als Grundlage aus, jeden Thread in dem das besagte Mitglied postet mit Anti-B1ubb-Parolen zu befüllen.
> 
> Einige Poster hier im Thread wandeln auf Messers Schneide!



Nachvollziehbare Kritik, geht es doch hier schon lange nicht mehr um des Pudels Kern. 

Dennoch würde ich mir eine Art "Gleichbehandlung" wünschen. Der von Dir explizit genannte User und in Personalunion Threaderöffner bedient sich boardweit einer Sprache und inhaltlichem Hooliganismus, dass eben dieser eine Maßregelung verdient hätte. 

Das war es zu mir zu diesem Thema im speziellen und zu dem Threaderöffner im allgemeinen. 

Ich werde ihn einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

nach meiner Meinung,
schreibt b1ubb nur das was viele vllt. von uns denken, nur nicht sagen um vllt. "dumm" oder "ausgegrenzt" dazustehen.
Ich betone nochmal, nach MEINER Meinung...

Hier in diesem Fall stimme ich Ihm auch zu, es war wirklich nervig alle paar Min. nen neuen Thread, und das nicht nur in diesem Forum!

ZUdem geb ich auch Taroth recht, Menschen machen Fehler, und das nicht alles PERFEKT! läuft ist eigentlich klar bei 10 Millionen Spielern. Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung, 10.000.000 !!!
Wir sind hier nich bei Tibia wo täglich nur 50.000 spielen...

Also Soramac, wenns dir nicht gefällt was da abläuft, das der Service mal down ist oder du ebend jetzt mal nich sofort online kannst, obwohl du 13€ bezahlst, dann kündige deinen Account. Wenn du der Meinung bist, das sowas nicht sein sollte, als Info, WoW kostet ungefähr 1,5 Cent in der Stunde....

Du sagtest auch das es früher so war, trotzdem spielst du noch. Kannst dich von der "Sucht" nicht losreißen oder was?


----------



## hxr (26. März 2008)

Das lustige ist,dass es hier gar nicht mehr um das eigentliche Problem geht,sondern alle nur noch über Aussehen,Verhalten und Intelligenz(Lasst euch mal buffen^^) reden.

Das Problem ist mir schon oft aufgefallen,dass ihr immer wieder vom Thema abweicht,anstatt hier konstruktive Problemlösungen(Meinungen etc.) abzugeben,kommt hier so eine %$!*/??e bei raus.

Also Inetkiddies sucht euch Hobbys


Tipp: Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen auch World auf Warcraft

Tipp; Bringt eure Freunde mit nach Azeroth,aber geht auch mal mit ihnen nach draußen

Sry 96% dieser Community haben keine Freunde ^^


----------



## Slevinous (26. März 2008)

Ich mag Blubb normalerweise auch nich aber ich muss ihn recht geben  

Hört auf rum zu flamen und wartet einfach mal ab ok?? bis jetzt hat blizz es noch immer geschafft - also -abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geht doch mal so lange raus in die sonne - aber verbrennt euch nich ^^


----------



## toxtronic (26. März 2008)

Slevinous schrieb:


> Ich mag Blubb normalerweise auch nich aber ich muss ihn recht geben



Da haste keine Freunde gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

master_John schrieb:


> CLOSE den scheiß hier
> 
> Wayne?
> Whine!
> Mimimi...


WoW... es ist schon soo lange her, dass ich wirklich einen so sinnvollen und geistreichen Post hier gesehen habe...
Die unnachahmliche Art wie er auf die 10 vorherigen Seiten eingeht..
Wie er sich so sanft und doch bestimmt in das Thema einbringt...
Diese Art mit der er etwas vordert ohne einen Grund zu nennen...
Und diese wundervoll eindeutige Formulierung....
Ein wirklich Genialer Post!

EDIT: Puhh da hab ich ja gerade noch diesen tollen Kommentar gerettet bevor er verschwand...


----------



## Slevinous (26. März 2008)

mir egal ^^

ich kanns mir leisten *g*


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Gimloing schrieb:


> warum spielst du es dann noch?



Was hat das denn jetzt damit zu tun, nerv mich einfach nicht, bitte.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann mach dich nicht lustig über andere Leute bei den es nicht geht.


Naja wenn ich mal so alle deine Posts durchlese würde ich mal gründlich über mein RL (fals du so etwas hast) nachdenken, denn du klingst mit etwas gar süchtig.

Und ich habe mich nicht wirklich lustig gemacht aber über leute welche nicht mal ein paar Stunden ohne WoW auskommen oder immer die ersten bei was weiss ich sein müssen, ja da lache ich gerne wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mal so alle deine Posts durchlese würde ich mal gründlich über mein RL (fals du so etwas hast) nachdenken, denn du klingst mit etwas gar süchtig.
> 
> Und ich habe mich nicht wirklich lustig gemacht aber über leute welche nicht mal ein paar Stunden ohne WoW auskommen oder immer die ersten bei was weiss ich sein müssen, ja da lache ich gerne wenn es nicht klappt.



Naja, gut. Ich habe mit meiner Wortart etwas übertrieben, liegt auch daran das mein Tag heute sch... angefange hat, das man hier aber nicht rauslassen soll, dafür entschuldige Ich mich, wenn du auch schon oft meien Posts gelesen habe, wirst du merken das ich ein ganz nette Person bin und schon über 200 Buffed-User geholfen habe, trotzdem nochmal endschuldigung.


----------



## alchilèes (26. März 2008)

an dieser stelle erstmal danke @b1ubb
ich dachte bei der überschrift nein schon wieder so ein "ich les nix ich such nix und bin der einzige mit nem problem" thread
@ b1ubb hasser, wenn ihr mir jetzt erzählen wollt das euch der xte thread zu ein und denselbem theman nicht auf die..... geht seid ihr gute geschichtenerzähler oder gehört zu den erstellern solch überflüssiger threads.

in diesem fall möge euch der zorn des b1ubb beim erstellen treffen und euch zum weinen bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingAngelSep (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> ...




Finde deine Ausage nicht richtig. Weiß du denn überhaupt wo für so ein Forum da ist?! Wenn es dir net gefällt den "Müll" zulesen, dann such dir bitte eine andere Beschäftigung und hör auf hier die User zu beleidigen und auf irgend eine Art und Weise zu beschuldigen FAUL oder DUMM zu sein! 

Ich hoffe du benötigst im deinem Leben nie Hilfe und wenn doch, wirst du SICHER sofort die beste und richtige Lösung zu Hand haben.

In diesem Sinne

P.S. Gründet doch ein b1ubb-Fanclub und veröffentlicht seine geistigen Ergüsse, ihr werdet REICH SAG ICH EUCH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, gut. Ich habe mit meiner Wortart etwas übertrieben, liegt auch daran das mein Tag heute sch... angefange hat, das man hier aber nicht rauslassen soll, dafür entschuldige Ich mich, wenn du auch schon oft meien Posts gelesen habe, wirst du merken das ich ein ganz nette Person bin und schon über 200 Buffed-User geholfen habe, trotzdem nochmal endschuldigung.



Einsicht ist und bleibt der Weg zur Besserung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek Varsson (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kannst du lesen ??
> 
> ich schreibe die problem und die lösungen dazu !!
> lern lesen oder geh zur mami und lass es dir erklären !!!




also ich kenn dich zwar nicht, aber du meinst wirklich du wärst sehr wichtig oder?
alleine so aussagen wie geh doch zu mami......
komm erstmal mit deinem eigenen leben klar und nerv dann andere leute.

außerdem was stört es dich wenn zu dem selben thema 30000000000000000 threads sind?
wenn du so dumm bist und alle liest kann ich dir nicht helfen dann geh in therapie.

manche leute halten sich ja für sehr wichtig......


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, gut. Ich habe mit meiner Wortart etwas übertrieben, liegt auch daran das mein Tag heute sch... angefange hat, das man hier aber nicht rauslassen soll, dafür entschuldige Ich mich, wenn du auch schon oft meien Posts gelesen habe, wirst du merken das ich ein ganz nette Person bin und schon über 200 Buffed-User geholfen habe, trotzdem nochmal endschuldigung.


Ach schon ok, kann jedem mal passieren.

Und ich hab nur die Posts hier gemeint, sonst achte ich nicht so genau darauf wer die Beiträge schreibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maoX (26. März 2008)

huhu^^hab da mal nen dickes problem und hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe.Unzwar habe ich bemerkt das Scrolling Combat nicht mehr funzt und ich somit auch nicht mehr mein Dmg sehen kann oder Nachverfolgen kann o.O .Kann mir wer verraten wie ich Mein Dmg wieder sehen kann?Also die ganz normale anzeige ?wäre echt ne Große Hilfe.Danke schonmal für die netten antworten mfg MaoX java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_6')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Musst mal sehen ob es schon einen Version für 2.4 gibt. Mussten relativ viele Addons machen.


----------



## saphyroth (26. März 2008)

okay... also es ist klar das man sich aufregt wenn viele unnötige threads erstellt werden ich stimme da mit b1ubb überein ich bin ja auch kein b1ubb hasser^^ die wut is zwar leicht übertrieben denn im allgemeinen: was genau stört dich dran? nein echt jetzt eine frage was stört dich an unnötigen threads ich würds total unsarkastisch gerne wissen. ich verstehs nämlich ned. Mich störts irgendwie garned....da sind halt threads....und?
kk punkt 2 denn mit einer von b1ubbs bemerkungen bin ich ganz unzufrieden



> 2. Ja der PATCH 2.4 ist da und es gibt nunmal Probleme.
> Aber WAS SOLLEN WIR TUN ?
> Hat Buffed und die USER den Patch erstellt und gecodet ?
> Hat Buffed und die USER WoW entwickelt ?
> ...



ööhm dir ist schon klar dass das ein forum ist? ist es nicht dazu da fragen zu stellen? ist es nicht möglich das andere spieler dasselbe problem hatten und wissen wie es zu lösen ist? wenn ich eine frage zu einer bestimmten klasse/instanz whatever habe werde ich die auch ned ins blizzard hauptquartier schicken sondern ich stelle die frage hier im forum auch wenn die leute da klassenkonzept nicht entwickelt haben, es wird bestimmt jmd was darüber wissen.


----------



## Flash Shock (26. März 2008)

Könnt ihr euch nicht mal in Ruhe lassen? Langsam checkt hoffentlich jeder,.... es führt zu nix.... O M G


----------



## Kujon (26. März 2008)

hmmm...da fällt mir nur grad eins ein:

reden ist silber - schweigen ist gold ;-)

manchmal ist es besser zu schweigen, da kein satz, keine noch so gute mahnrede etwas an dem umstand ändern wird, dass die user zu den ihnen wichtigen themen neue threads eröffnen werden...

ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so - wow gibts schon seit 3 jahren, fast solange auch gibt es buffed und mal ehrlich: war es irgendwann mal anders, mit dem eröffnen sinnfreier/doppelter threads?

nein - also: wer ist jetzt schlauer, derjenige, der schweigt, oder diejenigen, welche in Don Quichotte-Manier gegen windmühlen kämpfen und tag für tag die selben sprüche, wie: "sufu nutzen", "close pls", "mimimi" etc. ins forum setzen?

nur mal rein rethorisch...

aber trotzdem: mich amüsierts, die community ist super (auf ihre art)

übrigens: netter umgang, gute basis für ein friedliches zusammenspiel...

da reden welche von globalisierung, das ich nicht lache - ausarten wirds, mit hammer und mistgabeln werden wir uns die köpfe einschlagen

gute aussichten, meine mistgabel ist schon so schön rostig ;-)


----------



## -sonixx- (26. März 2008)

wie ist der aktuelle status? geht schon wieder alles, sry für die frage muss leider arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn nicht würd ich gern einen neuen thread im voraus aufmachen, falls mein wow heut abend nicht funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der thread hier wird langsam unübersichtlich.
blubb, machst bitte noch einen auf.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> blubb, machst bitte noch einen auf.


Ich hoffe mal dies ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## -sonixx- (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dies ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?


natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> natürlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Puhh hab mich schon erschrocken


----------



## Sarbatka (26. März 2008)

sry leute, lieber 12 mal den gleichen thread  in 30 minuten, als keinen davon und nur so möchtegernunterdrückersprüche von einem b1100101upp.

vllt bekommt der 12 ersteller des gleichen threads einfach nicht genau die information aus den anderen threads die er gerne hätte. 

ich lese lieber 12 mal die gleichen informationen und vllt bei einem thread bekomm ich genau was ich wollte, anstatt keinen

wurde 11 mal der gleiche text kopiert und klone erstellt?

dies ist ein öffentliches forum, nicht deine diktatur blupp1.

wenn du bei jeden doppelten thread, deine ungezügelte verpeiltheit auslassen musst, und wegen dem patch echt nicht auf deinen server kannst, verstehe ich die hohe anzahl deiner beiträge.

gott erhöre mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: einen neuen whine thread (gibt hier bestimmt 27832893838threads darüber) zu erstellen, in dem man sich über gleiche threads beschwert..... naja passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (26. März 2008)

Mein lieber b1uub, ich bin ausnahmsweise sehr sehr glücklich über einen deiner Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass deswegen die Problem-Threads weniger werden xD


----------



## Malakas (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*
> 
> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!



buhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Sarbatka schrieb:


> b1100101upp.
> blupp1.
> PS: einen neuen whine thread (gibt hier bestimmt 27832893838threads darüber) zu erstellen, in dem man sich über gleiche threads beschwert..... naja passt schon
> 
> ...


Naja ich weis nicht... was soll man dazu noch sagen....
auauauaua....


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

Spielt lieber http://www.candystand.com/play.do?id=18047! Ab lvl 30 wirds irgendwie schwer.. leider hab ich es bisher nicht weiter als Lvl 33 geschafft! ;D


----------



## Biomüll (26. März 2008)

Lieber oder Liebe Sarbatka,

5 der Threads lauten so:

Ich komme in mein wow nicht rein.
Komme nicht in Wow rein.
Nicht ich reinkomme Wow.
Reinkomme wow ich nicht.
*Heul* Nicht reinkomme ich.

4 lauten dann nochmal so:

Patch 2.4 funktioniert nicht.
Funktioniert 2.4 als Patch nicht?
Patch 2.4. Falsch
Nix laufen 2.4. *heul*

Die letzten zwei lauten:

Wegen 2.4 komme ich in Wow nicht rein.
Ich komme in wow nicht rein wegen Patch 2.4.


Hmm ich kann mich auch täuschen, wobei wenn ich mir das so durchlsese kommt mir das oben geschreibene doch sehr bekannt vor von heute.

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Es hat sich sicherlich keiner, aber wirklich keiner außer blubb(gang ganz pöser User) die anderen Threads durchgelesen bevor er seinen eignenen öffnete. Geschweige denn das man in der Lage ist die Patchinfos durchzulesen.

Ps. Wenn es nix ausmacht das 1 Trillion gleicher Threads in 2,2 sekunden aufgemacht werden, dann macht es doch nix aus das b1ubb auch einen aufmacht. Ich meine er ist doch der oberpösepösespam0r der 5 k Beiträge hat, die keinen interessieren, aber die jder anspricht.


----------



## Nypha (26. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Habe gerade gepatcht und hab mich eingeloggt und was sehe ich? Mein Char hat anstat ner Fauswaffe einen Würfel in der Hand und nen Würfel aufm Kopf! i.wie fehlen die models? ka zumindest wollt ich mich soo einloggen und bekomme mit den char und meinen twink nen critical error. Hab ma WTF und INterface ordner rausgeschnitten da es vllt daran liegen könnte.. naja is nich besser geworden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte fragen ob jmd mit diesen Problem schon erfahrung hat? bzw vllt wüsste woran es liegen könnte?
hoffe auf nette antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkapela (26. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich wollt nur fragen ob hier wer das selbe Problem hat wie ich.

Ich kann mich ohne Probleme einloggen und komm bis zum Characterbildschirm,aber hier fängt das Problem schon an.
Die komplette Rüstung von meinem Char sieht extrem hässlich aus, also große Texturenfehler und ähnliches. Wenn ich mich dann mit dem Char einloggen möchte, friert der Ladebildschirm bei der Hälfte ein und ich bekomm einen critical error.

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige und ihr könnt das Problem bestätigen

/edit war wohl gerade einer schneller als ich


----------



## Sarkash (26. März 2008)

Funktioniert jetz alles wieder oder nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetz viel gelesen aber da verlier ich den Überblick bei dem ganzen Beschimpfungen -.-

Ärgert nich den Coolen B1ubb der kann auch nichts dafür ^^
Aber n Thread erstellen in dem man sich darüber aufregt dass alle soviele Threads erstellen hat auch wenig Sinn ^^


----------



## Nypha (26. März 2008)

Scheint sooo ^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

@ all die gegen mich versuchen zu flamen seit 11 seiten 

Ich kann euch nur eines sagen:

Es ist einfach nur Peinlich, wie ihr mich flamed und vorallem mit was für Argumenten ihr ankommt.
Der thread ist einfach nur eine Zusammenfassung von den Problemen die es bei Patch 2.4 gab.

Obowhl ich selbst gelaubt hab - das es bestimmt noch einige Probleme geben wird, hat es eigentlich
nur 2 richtige probleme gegeben und die hab ich mal kurz und bündig zusammengefasst.

wenn jemand damit ein problem hat - und glaubt er muss mich flamen - da kann ich nur lachend hinter 
Notebook sitzen - und mir einfach nur denken - mit was für beschrenkte user hab ich es eigentlich 
hier zu tun ?

ihr versteht es einfach immer noch nicht, dass es keinen sinn hat gegen mich zu flamen weil ihr 
es sowieso nicht schafft.
Auch wenn ihr jeden tag 10 neue leute mehr bekommt - die meinen ihr gehör hier nicht hin
interessiert mich genausoviel wie wenn in china ein sack reis umfällt !
also seht diesen thread als hilfestellung - und nicht als 

uhhhh was für ein PÖSER b1ubb schon wieder - er mag uns alle nicht !

btw. an die leute die meinen namen immer noch nicht schreiben können 
ziemlich peinlich wenn man nicht lesen kann - und es dann noch in der öfentlichkeit zugibt !


----------



## Maradil (26. März 2008)

b1ubb 4 president

hammer, du bist echt so geil ich freu mich immerwieder wenn n neuer beitrag von dir komm, ich mag dich :-)


/knuff /umarm /cheer


----------



## Deutschpunk (26. März 2008)

Never play on patch day!

Fällt euch euer RL in den rücken?! haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frische Luft ftw... und Bewegung schadet auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel spaß beim weinen, ich geh mal raus!

MfG Benson

vote b1ubb 4 president xD


----------



## FliX80 (26. März 2008)

Zitat
btw. an die leute die meinen namen immer noch nicht schreiben können
ziemlich peinlich wenn man nicht lesen kann - und es dann noch in der öfentlichkeit zugibt !

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass man ihn mit Absicht falsch schreibt, weil du ja so darauf bestehst, dass man ihn mit einer 1 schreibt...

Aber passt schon bLubb... Passt schon :-)


----------



## osama (26. März 2008)

ihr seid Deutschland...


----------



## commanderghost (26. März 2008)

Ich habs heute um 12:30 probiert und da ging nix!

PATCH 2.4 ist glaub ich da! Oder es liegt an Blasc, hat jemand ne idee? Wert gleich ma n threat aufmachn und evtl. lösung aunch hier posten.

Ich kommt nicht auf den Server. Ich bekomme Irgentwi eine felarmeldung! "Eure Spielversion ist nicht korrekt" FU Blizz

Kennt jemand ne Lösung für dass Prob?

Immer die gleiche Kake mit denen, kanz groses kinoh Blizzard.


----------



## Telbion (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also, auf die Gefahr hin ebenfalls beleidigt zu werden. 
Auch ich muss B1ubb mal ein Kompliment machen für diesen Thread.
Sitze auf der Arbeit, ergo kann ich nicht antesten ob der Patch funzt.
Aber das Alles mal von Außen mitzubekommen und zwischendurch mal auf buffed zu gucken um zu merken, dass in der Zwischenzeit 10 Threads erstellt worden sind mit geichem oder ähnlichem Inhalt
ist schon lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich guck halt gern auf der Hauptseite von Buffed und wenn in den Tops zwei mal ähnliche
Artikel steht nervt es.

Ach ja, läuft der Patch jetzt ? (ernst gemeint, weil arbeite noch bis 20 Uhr)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2008)

commanderghost schrieb:


> Ich habs heute um 12:30 probiert und da ging nix!
> 
> PATCH 2.4 ist glaub ich da! Oder es liegt an Blasc, hat jemand ne idee? Wert gleich ma n threat aufmachn und evtl. lösung aunch hier posten.
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir bitte deine Realmlist posten, die sich im World of Warcraft Ordner befindet?


----------



## Nypha (26. März 2008)

@ Den RL Flamer 

Was hat das mit kein RL haben zu tun?

Ich spiele noch nicht lange auf dem Offizielen Servern und wollte mal sehen wie das nach dem Patch ist!
Abgesehen davon hab ich eh nur noch heute wirklich zeit zum spielen da ich danach viel zu tun hab für mein RL!! ich muss ja mein G farmen! und schonma die mats vorbereiten! >.<

Also gibt es denn was man dagegn tun kann oder sollte man einfach nur abwarten?


----------



## Biomüll (26. März 2008)

Da viele wohl das Problem haben oder hatten das trotz erfolgreichem 2.4 Patchvorgang beim Versuch sich einzuloggen eben jene Fehlermeldung kommt von wegen "Spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden ...".

Dazu erstmal nur soviel, ihr müßt nicht euer WoW neu installieren, nicht nochmal alle Patches downloaden oder sonstige drastische Maßnahmen ergreifen. Auch erst einmal keine tollen kleinen Bugfix Programme runterladen wie derzeit teilweise in den Blizzard Foren beschrieben wird oder es unter verschiedenen Stellen in der Blizzard FAQ steht. Also ruhig Blut.

Als kurze Erklärung, die verschiedenen "Login"-Server bzw. die Server die für die Verifizierung der Spielclientversion zuständig sind arbeiten aktuell noch nicht so prikelnd oder müssen noch ersetzt/gepatcht werden. In eurem WoW Ordner befindet sich die Datei "realmlist.wtf" die genau für diese Vermittlungsarbeit zuständig ist.
Diese Datei enthält zwei Internetadressen, diese Adressen lösen wiederrum auf (verschiedene) IPs auf und damit auf unterschiedliche Server die sich hinter diesen Adressen befinden. Das ist normal (auch round robin DNS genannt) und wird gemacht um die Last bei vielen Anfragen eben auf verschiedene Server zu verteilen. In den Foren wird nun als Workaround Tipp diese Datei modifiziert und eine feste IP Adresse eingeschrieben, damit umgeht man eben das Problem durch zufall auf einen "Login"-Server zu gelangen der dieses Problem hat, und lässt sich auf einen bestimmten "Login"-Server leiten der keine Problem mit der Spieleversion hat. Das ist zwar eine Lösung für jetzt aber keine dauerhafte, daher erstmal warten und folgendes probieren ...

Meine Empfehlung:
- Einfach warten ... notfalls bis die Wartungsarbeiten vorbei sind, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sind dann auch die Probleme von alleine weg!
- Den DNS Cache leeren/flushen ; Alternativ Rechner neu starten ; Router gegebenenfalls reseten
* Mit ein bisschen Glück löst der von euch verwendete DNS Server (eures Providers) nun auf einen schon funktionierenden "Login"-Server auf beim Loginversuch.
- Wenn ihr schon einen beliebigen realmlist.wtf Workaround verwendet (oder anderen hosts/DNS Fix) benutzt keine IP Adresse die nicht in diesen Ranges liegt (nur diese hier sind offizielle Blizzard Server!): 80.239.180.110-116 ; 80.239.178.109-116 ; 80.239.148.126-132 ; 80.239.178.125-132


So, das habe ich mir mal ausgeliehen, sprich nicht von mir sonern eine Kopie. Ist so eine Art kleiner Leitfaden um ruhig zu bleiben und nicht in Panik zu verfallen.


----------



## steleon (26. März 2008)

Also ich finde das alles hier wirklich sehr unterhaltsam.
Ich sitze seit heute morgen auf der Arbeit,und belustige mich wirklich über dieses Foum.
Man kann doch nun aber wirklich verstehen,warum einen diese Sachen auf die Nuss gehen.

Es sind doch alles ständig Wiederholungen die hier geschrieben werden, "Bei mir geht´s nicht"  "Geht´s schon?"
Ich hab dies, ich hab das,und wenn die Leute nur mal 2 Berichte vorher gelesen hätten,dann würde sie sehen,daß es bei anderen auch nicht geht.
Oh man,wie alt sind hier eigentlich einige,oder habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun,als morgen ab 7 Uhr hier zu posten, wann es geht ...
Was führen hier einige eigentlich fürn Leben? Habt ihr überhaupt eins außer WOW?
Tstststs, kann ich alles nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## dunkelschwarz (26. März 2008)

hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Patch auf einer offiziellen Seite oder ggf. Buffed etc. herunterzuladen, wenn ja könnt mir wer nen Link Posten, hab nichts gefunden. 

PS: Will/kann den nicht zuhause saugen 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Raude (26. März 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also, auf die Gefahr hin ebenfalls beleidigt zu werden.
> Auch ich muss B1ubb mal ein Kompliment machen für diesen Thread.
> ...



Ich gehe mal von meinem WoW und Server aus: 
-Alle meine Addons funzen nach kleinen Updates
-Soweit ich das bislang beurteilen kann, läuft zumindest mein Server (Gilneas) stabil



Zu b1ubb:

Danke für deinen Post. Das musste in der Tat mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Jerod (26. März 2008)

Hey Leutz, ein Ausschnitt aus dem Beitrag (Computer-/Internet-Sucht) von www.counter-strike.de:

Entzugserscheinungen:
Ist es für die Person nicht möglich, im Internet zu surfen, so treten unterschiedliche unangenehme emotionale und körperliche Zustände (z.B. Ruhelosigkeit, Reizbarkeit, Nervosität, Niedergeschlagenheit) auf.

Na, kommt Euch das bekannt vor? :-P


----------



## Lokibu (26. März 2008)

> Also ich finde das alles hier wirklich sehr unterhaltsam.
> Ich sitze seit heute morgen auf der Arbeit,und belustige mich wirklich über dieses Foum.
> Man kann doch nun aber wirklich verstehen,warum einen diese Sachen auf die Nuss gehen.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso. Ich amüsiere mich heute auch köstlich. Hat was von ner Grundschule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE danke, das war nötig, allerdings gab es die zu erwartenden Reaktionen, wobei dei Patch 2.4 Threads nachgelassen haben. Glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Jerod (26. März 2008)

dunkelschwarz schrieb:


> hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Patch auf einer offiziellen Seite oder ggf. Buffed etc. herunterzuladen, wenn ja könnt mir wer nen Link Posten, hab nichts gefunden.
> 
> PS: Will/kann den nicht zuhause saugen
> 
> Danke schon mal



Hier ein Link: http://wowsource.4players.de/wow_patch_2_4.php


----------



## Nypha (26. März 2008)

@ Biomüll...

Mein char hat ja diese Model-grafikfehler... und bekomme nen crit error beim einloggen sollt ich da auch einfach mal WoW neuinstallieren oder wie? zweifle dran das es bei dem prob klappt


----------



## Telbion (26. März 2008)

Danke für die Antwort @ Raude

und allen anderen viel Spass bei WoW,
ich mach mich wieder an meine Arbeit *grummel*


----------



## Zentoro (26. März 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> @b1ubb
> 
> Irgend wie bist du in der letzten Zeit etwas unausgeglichen, kann das sein? Städnig ließt man von dir wie dumm und scheiße alle sind. Du solltest dir vielleicht mal neue Prioritäten im Leben setzen, als die Menschheit mit deinem Wissen über WoW zu quälen. Setz dich mal hin und stell dir vor, was du zu jemandem sagst, der dich in 10 Jahren fragt, was du VOR 10 Jahren gemacht hast.
> In dem ganzen Hochmut, der aus Wissen über etwas völlig banales und unwichtiges entstanden ist, ist wohl jemand geworden, der die Realität nicht mehr sieht.
> ...



Worte aus meinem Herzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantes (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> So Leute, dieser Thread muss jetzt leider sein.
> 
> 1. Es kann nicht sein, dass wirklich jeder ( sorry die Aussage ) vollnoob einen Thread eröffnet wo
> wirklich ÜBERALL der gleiche Fehler drinsteht.
> Nur weil IHR zu FAUL, zu DUMM oder sonst was seid, braucht ihr nicht, dass Forum zumüllen.



1. 

Sauberes Eigentor! 

Dazu ein herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir. 

Wieso eröffnet wohl jeder seinen eigenen Thread? 

Ignoranz? 

Geltungsbedürfnis? 

Wieso machst du das selbe? Hätte dein Statemant hier in einem bereits bestehenden Thread zu wenig User erreicht?

Wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein!

2. 

Wenn hier etliche Threads mit dem selben Mist enstehen können, dann ist das auf eine schlechte Moderation zurückzuführen. 

Man kann Threads schließen, zusammenführen, löschen etc. Wenn das die Forensoftware nicht hergibt, ist der Admin genauso mies.

Xantes


----------



## steleon (26. März 2008)

und allen anderen viel Spass bei WoW,
ich mach mich wieder an meine Arbeit *grummel*

Geht mir leider nicht anders.habe leider noch einige Stunden hier zu tun.
Also macht Euch nicht zuviel Gedanken um dies und das... Am Wochenende spricht keiner mehr über all 
diese Probleme hier.
Also, bis zum nächsten Patch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (26. März 2008)

Ich bin echt gespannt, was mich heute abend erwartet. Den Patch habe ich heute morgen runterladen lassen. Aber spielen geht ja schlecht auf der Arbeit *gg*


----------



## Malakas (26. März 2008)

Wer lesen kann und weis das Blizzard eine eigene Homepage hat, dem brauch Bubbi nix erklären. Egal ob man auf der Arbeit, auf dem klo, oder in der scheisse sitz.

Seine Art sich zu proflieren und selbstdazustellen ist sowas von peinlich das es keiner Kommentare bedarf.

Ausserdem ist er flame-immun. find es halt ziemlich witzig sich über die Anzahl sinnloser und immer gleicher  Treads aufzuregen, dabei aber selbst ein zu eröffnen und damit anzufangen erstmal die ganzen "dummen faulen noobs" anzuflamen sie sollen lesen. Sorry dude, aber ich hab den anschein du stehst da drauf. Was hast du erwartet ? okay, ist auch ne möglichkeit seine Beiträge zu pushen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn dein RL und deine Beruf dich so ausfüllen, warum dann 4800 Kommentare und soviele Hater ?!?

Cool ist was anderes, auch wenn du noch so sehr darauf bestehst. Lass die anderen beurteilen ob du toll bist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masodes (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

thx@all, dieser Thread is besser als in 1 Woche auf Level 70 zu kommen^^.
Habe zwar nicht alles gelesen war aber amüsant, 12 Seiten in weniger als 6 Stunden Respekt.

cya@wow ;-)


----------



## steleon (26. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, was mich heute abend erwartet. Den Patch habe ich heute morgen runterladen lassen. Aber spielen geht ja schlecht auf der Arbeit *gg*



ja,wie bei mir.Habe in Ruhe mit nrm Kaffee den Patch geladen,und werde heute Abend dann einfach mal schauen,was mich erwartet.
Gibt ja sowieso Fußball im FFS,also kann man nebenbei alle anderen Dinge (Adons) in Ruhe auffrischen


----------



## xFraqx (26. März 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Du bist auf 100? Armer Kerl.. *mimi*
> 
> [X] Ich brauche eine Sonnenbrille um cool zu sein!




qft


----------



## Lokibu (26. März 2008)

@Malakas

Du machst deinem Nick aber auch alle Ehre oder? Ich meine jetzt nicht nur diesen Post, aber manchmal benimmst du dich halt so. Kommt jedenfalls so rüber. Die Meinung kann sich ja in Zukunft noch ändern. Da du den Nick hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du auch weißt was der bedeutet.

1. Ich finde es sinnvoll einen Sammelthread zu posten. Weshalb ich diesen Post von B1ubb auch gut finde.
2. Wer bei jeder Kleinigkeit einen neuen Thread eröffnet ist nichts anderes als ein Noob. Besonderes wenn er in einem anderen Thread dann nur flamed deswegen.
3. Ok. Man hätte das auch anderster formulieren. Aber kennt niemand von euch eine Person die direkt ist. Also das sagt was sie denkt? Ich gehe davon aus, dass B1ubb so einer ist, der geradeaus sagt was ihn stört. Ich selber bin nicht so ein Mensch, weshalb ich mich freue, wenn jemand anderster das postet was ich denke und dafür die Flames kassiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke B1ubb *gg*


----------



## Minastry (26. März 2008)

/sign an alle ordentlichen Beiträge. Thread scheint sogar ein kleines bischen was gebracht zu haben, wenn auch nur ein bischen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und dafür ein wahres Flamefeuerwerk von Alleinunterhaltern. 

Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum hunderte versuchen sich einzuloggen. Obwohl extra 13.00 Uhr dabei steht. Mir echt unbegreiflich, denn ohne hätte man diese ganze wilde Threaderstellerei niemals gesehen. 

naja so what frohes 2.4 austesten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmodeus85 (26. März 2008)

So damit in diesem Thread einmal was Sinnvolles steht:

2.4 ist total verbugged.

1.) PvP funktioniert nicht richtig: Zauber werden wenn überhaupt erst ein paar sekunden nach dem klicken ausgeführt, Heilungen funktionieren zum Teil gar nicht.
2.) Wasser kaufen: Beim Wasser kaufen kam folgende Meldung: Dieser Gegenstand ist beschädigt. Wie kann Wasser beschädigt sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) Mit 35er Tauren-Schami bin ich nordwestlich von Grom' Gol mit voller Gesundheit einfach umgefallen. PvP Status war aus, kann also kein Alli gewesen sein.


----------



## Rheinman (26. März 2008)

Dieser Thread ist noch überflüssiger, als alle gegen den sich dieser Thread wendet. Blubb, Du machst Deinem Namen alle Ehre. Alles nur geblubbert!


----------



## Leerox (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finde es schade das du nur DU sebstbezogenes Ar.......loch an dich de4nkst warum gibts das forum ?? dass man ALLE gedanken, fragen und anregungen hier hin schreiben kann les doch die sachen die du doof findest einfach nicht.


Rechtsschreibung ist mir egal   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell2 (26. März 2008)

sinnloser fred...
wie fast alle postings von bubble...
was solls, man kann es eh nicht aufhalten...
vote 4 user ignor funktion


----------



## Wattie (26. März 2008)

Ich stelle mir bei diesem Thread so 1-2 Fragen...

1. Gibts hier im Forum Moderatoren? Leute, die auch schauen was geschrieben wird? Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele hier schon nen Time-Ban kassiert hätten, wenn man sich die Scheiße mal durch liest, die einige schreiben. Aber erheiternd ist es, das muss ich zugeben.

2. Ich lese schon länger in dem Forum und was B1ubb betrifft, nun ja Österreicher halt, die haben uns schonmal das Leben versaut...

Lasst ihn doch schreiben, das schult wenigstens Rechtschreibung und Leseschwäche. Ausserdem dient es der Belustigung aller.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. März 2008)

Und zu...


----------

